#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-04
<lotusleaf> Sundhay ain't no weason f0ur duh sl4ckin off ya j1v3 turk3y!
* lotusleaf flaps arms and caws at Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey
* rjian good morning
<lotusleaf> hi
<elkbuntu> my monitor is dying :(
<elkbuntu> it's less than 2 years old :(
<Madpilot> not cool
<elkbuntu> not at all
<Burgundavia> hmm, that sucks
<Burgundavia> jeromes monitor on his canonical laptop died on him
<Burgundavia> and that mahcine is about the same age
<Burgundavia> ok, compiz royally sucks
<Burgundavia> I would embarassed to give Ubuntu to somebody if we installed compiz by default
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> what's it messing with now?
<Burgundavia> little minor things
<Burgundavia> once and a while it just looses the window list
<Burgundavia> and sometimes the highlighting on drop down lists doesn't appear
<Burgundavia> plus all the confirmed bugs in LP
<elkbuntu> heh
<Burgundavia> seems only to happen after been left running for many hours
<elkbuntu> well, at least i finally went and bought some new speakers today... so i can listen to musics now without increasing the temperature of my head by 10 degrees
<Burgundavia> heh
<elkbuntu> the monitor isnt completely dead yet. just 1/4 of it flickers
<Burgundavia> yay! two new bugs filed
<Burgundavia> which brings my compiz total to 15
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> who other than mark is still pushing for compiz & associated crap decisions?
<Burgundavia> the beryl people
<Burgundavia> ah,, bloody hell, apt-get is barfing all over the placwe
* tonyyarusso hands Burgundavia a bucket
<Burgundavia> hmm, appears that apt's db is corrupted
<Burgundavia> ok, that is funny
<Burgundavia> http://www.google.ca/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=corrupted+apt+db
<Burgundavia> look at most of the hits
<elkbuntu> ... wha...?
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: I don't get it
<Burgundavia> most of the hits are for rpm db corruption
<elkbuntu> since when... rpm... uh... ?
<Madpilot> finally got to pick up my Ubuntu posters that jenda sent - very, very cool design
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> theyre pretty awesome
<Burgundavia> time to blog my weekend with compiz
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, a "Remind me again why we're planning on shipping these bugs by default" blogpost? ;)
<Burgundavia> basically
<elkbuntu> lets see if you get a direct response from mark for this one
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, that was a fairly restrained blogpost - no accusations of crack-smoking by the folks who proposed Compiz-by-default ;)
<Burgundavia> they are on crack, but I figured it would be more politic to point out why they are crack
<Burgundavia> going to try beryl when it is packaged
<elkbuntu> well written post corey :)
<Burgundavia> I try
<Madpilot> later all 
<jenda> 
<danbuch929> jenda: care to talk about spreadubuntu?
<jenda> most definitely :)
<danbuch929> I've been in conversation with the CMS developer more, and he lent me some very useful information...
<jenda> such as?
<danbuch929> most of the CMS is written around Cheetah Template
<danbuch929> http://cheetahtemplate.org
<danbuch929> apt-get install python-cheetah
<danbuch929> anyone hoping to help with the branch will greatly benefit from this
<danbuch929> the developer, Amir, is also working to have his 1.0 release dpkg-ized
<jenda> how that?
<jenda> ah, greatzorz :)
<danbuch929> learn cheetah == learn skeletonz
<danbuch929> hopefully in the near future, it will simply be a matter of "apt-get install skeletonz"
<danbuch929> ...but on a less technical note:
<danbuch929> I wanted to restart the discussion about site construction, features, design, touchy-feely stuff
<jenda> hehe
* jenda thinks
* danbuch929 thinks reciprocally
* jenda reviews the wiki...
<jenda> Well, the site is intended for people who wish to help Ubuntu to spread.
<jenda> It's very probable that these people aren't browsing the web for the first time, so we can expect some experience.
<jenda> Come to think of it, that doesn't mean anything for the touch and feel of the site anyway ;) We still have to make it as easy to understand... so...
<jenda> (/me might be thinking outloud a bit too much :) )
<danbuch929> hehe
* danbuch929 is reviewing design spec @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu/GraphicalDesignSpec
<danbuch929> "We have decided that we want to use the idea of Nestor Diaz's suggestion, polish it, and use Kassetra's very fine icons."  
<danbuch929> is this opinion still valid?
<jenda> danbuch929: not really
<jenda> at the time, SU was intended also as the flashy site for new users
<danbuch929> :-)  ....    so will we be starting from scratch?
<jenda> the one you point them to when they ask you what is Ubuntu?
<danbuch929> and we now point them to ubuntu.com ?
<jenda> we always have, I guess.
<jenda> We can make that flashy site some time in the future, or work on making Ubuntu.com that flashy site...
<danbuch929> excellent
<jenda> although ubuntu.com is quite good as it is for the businesses to look at, so I'd be more inclined to a spread.ubuntu.com splash-screen type thing :)
<danbuch929> yes - that'd probably do it
<danbuch929> with SU, we're trying to address the DIY marketing need, so it's okay to be more familiar with the user
<danbuch929> ...less business-y, that is
<jenda> yes
<jenda> that's true.
<danbuch929> ...but still very accessible to the new GNU/Linux convert
<danbuch929> (like myself :-))
<jenda> The DIY part - the part of SU I'd like to focus on, and what we're mainly making progess on right now, should distribute marketing Ubuntu into the masses.
<jenda> very much so.
<jenda> The people shouldn't have to be technically too advanced to benefit from diy.ubuntu.com
<danbuch929> ...just trying to make Ubuntu a familiar word, for starters :-p
<danbuch929> right
<jenda> "Gleefully resurrected by new wave of Ubuntu converts.  Might be
<jenda> permanent."
<jenda> :)
* danbuch929 couldn't help himself
<jenda> 
<danbuch929> on the subject of the diy site:
<danbuch929> I've only gotten feedback from you, jenda :-D
<jenda> hehe :)
<danbuch929> I'm sure there have been plenty of folks who have visited diy.devubuntu.com and have gotten the same knee-jerk reaction:
<danbuch929> "...but it should also have $FEATURE_INTENDED_FOR_SPREADUBUNTU.COM"
<jenda> (/me remarks that he understood the current diy.devubunt.com only as a placeholder for teh future skeletonz site in its place)
<danbuch929> and I hate to pour even more energy into diy when I really want to see SpreadUbuntu up
<danbuch929> right
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Honestly, once DIY is up, we'll be able to get the rest of SU up better, because we'll have a start...
<jenda> and people pouring in...
<jenda> and, BTW, I like your 'crappy sense of humor' ;)
<danbuch929> thanks :-D ... it's honed from years of cynicism and apathy
<danbuch929> ...but about getting DIY up and running...
<danbuch929> I really haven't touched the thing in two weeks, mostly because I don't know exactly what else should be added
<jenda> aha
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> How long do you think it would take till we had a skeletonz ready to use for the purpose?
<danbuch929> meaning... there's a LOT that *could* be added...
<danbuch929> skeletonz for DIY?
<danbuch929> ...or for SU?
<jenda> well...
<jenda> I thought we were to use it for DIY :)
<jenda> If that wasn't your plan, then I'm OK with that too o
<danbuch929> right... sorry...   Do we want to CMS-ify the current diy design?  or is it okay if I hold off on CMS until the full SpreadUbuntu?
<jenda> perfectly ok
<danbuch929> that is:   diy.devubuntu.com is based on MenZa's work
<danbuch929> and is written entirely in php
<jenda> in that case, I'll start thinking what we want on diy.du.com
<danbuch929> with _no_ MySQL backend
<danbuch929> okay :-)
<danbuch929> when I said that the only feedback I got was from _you_, I left out one other person
<danbuch929> Toby Smithe sent me some feedback
<danbuch929> ...and his disappointment in the site's flexibility echoed my own reservations
<danbuch929> which should say nothing about MenZa's design - it's elegant and simple
* danbuch929 sees MenZa has joined us :-D
<jenda> hehe ok :)
<jenda> MenZa: we weren't discussing you at all.
<jenda> Nor your work.
<jenda> Nope.
<danbuch929> HA!
<MenZa> lol
<danbuch929> Hi MenZa!
<MenZa> I shall demand logs for the past hour
<MenZa> eya :)
<MenZa> Heya*
<danbuch929> and you shall have them
* danbuch929 defended your honor to the death
<MenZa> XD
<MenZa> Mmm, home made soup
<danbuch929> MenZa:  have you any experience with Python web dev?
<danbuch929> sorry... I'll let the soup work its magic :-)
<MenZa> none at all
<MenZa> :)
<danbuch929> very little over here :-) ...    mostly php
<danbuch929> I was wondering because...
<danbuch929> I'd like for SpreadUbuntu to be written in Python, if possible .. for the sake of a common tongue amongst Ubuntu sites
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> I only do XHTML/CSS
<danbuch929> hehe ...   (my first loves...)
<danbuch929> CSS is still my fave (design bg)
* jenda lets the devs take the stage
<danbuch929> I got into web programming because nobody at my workplace knew a lick about the stuff
* MenZa shudders
<danbuch929> so know I might know half a lick about it :-D
<MenZa> CSS is evil
<jenda> flame war flame war flame war!!!
<danbuch929> hehe
<danbuch929> anyway:  I've been led into all things MarketingTeam by jenda here
<MenZa> xD
<MenZa> jenda: it's powerful
<MenZa> but EVIL.
<danbuch929> and I gladly took your excellent work for the DIY site and mod'd it here and there
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> I think I saw that mod
<MenZa> very nice
<jenda> MenZa: anything in your mail yet?
<danbuch929> and we're now talking about what else to add before letting it fly
<danbuch929> thanks :-)
<MenZa> jenda: nowt.
<MenZa> jenda: and I apologise for not having printed the buggers yet
<MenZa> jenda: I imagine I'll do it today
<jenda> no problem
<MenZa> And ship them tomorrow
<jenda> I'm out of posters to ship anyway :)
<danbuch929> jenda: that's good news, right? ;-)
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> good :)
<jenda> A little sad, but good.
<MenZa> danbuch929: well show me again
<MenZa> jenda: what's happening with the A2s ;)?
<jenda> MenZa: might have a printer do that commercially :)
<MenZa> fantastic
<jenda> met the guy at Linux Weekend.
<MenZa> oh awesome
<danbuch929> MenZa: have you been?  diy.devubuntu.com
<MenZa> there we go
<MenZa> I like those shiny boxes
<danbuch929> hehe...    I'm a sucker for gradients
<MenZa> waaaaaait
<MenZa> do I spot a table?
<danbuch929> 'tis yours, good sir
<MenZa> I did a table?
<danbuch929> and I'll gladly be rid of it, if you're amenable
<MenZa> Thank you
* MenZa shudders
<danbuch929> so says the code
<danbuch929> :-D
<MenZa> I don't like your menu boxes, they're too big
<MenZa> reduce the feather a tad
<danbuch929> <tr>'s be gone
<danbuch929> noted :-)
<MenZa> digging the highlight
* jenda loves gradients too
<MenZa> (of as)
<jenda> danbuch929: please remove the order form from the poster page :) no more to give.
<danbuch929> jenda: will do
<MenZa> You had 1,000 printed, didn't you?
<jenda> It also seems to me that the menu boxes don't really fit in with the rest of the thing, do they?
<jenda> MenZa: 500
<MenZa> ah
<danbuch929> pretty much all of the design stuff was slapped together haphazardly - taken from other ubuntu sites
<MenZa> :D
<danbuch929> ...I stopped tweaking after iteration(2) :-) ... figured I'd wait for more feedback
<MenZa> It's great
<MenZa> Well done :)
<danbuch929> thanks for laying the tracks :-)
<jenda> just yesterday, I had a look at: http://devubuntu.com/
<jenda> And thought... wow, that site looks great.
* jenda points at MitchM
<danbuch929> ...looks like we can thank elkbuntu for the design
<jenda> aaah
<elkbuntu> hehe
<danbuch929> sorta reminds me of http://pandora.com (without the flash and ads)
<MenZa> bit.
<MenZa> Nice work, elkbuntu
<MenZa> Not usually my style, but looks nice
<MenZa> not my usual style*
<jenda> I like the shaded-like border.
<jenda> *shaded-3D-like
* MenZa likes SABFDL's hackergotchi
<jenda> wow, that rocks :)
<MenZa> it does
<elkbuntu> hmm? did he change it or it still the spaceman?
<MenZa> Spaceman.
<elkbuntu> i was wondering about jenda's amusement.. i would have thought jenda would have seen it by now :|
<jenda> elkbuntu: I did see it, many times...
<jenda> ...but my memory is short :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<jenda> Which allows me to rejoice over things over, and over, and over again...
<MenZa> xD
<jenda> Yay, MenZa :) glad to see you again...
<danbuch929> hehehe  ....  the bliss of the amnesiac
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> trademarks @u.c doesn't respond :/
<jenda> (regarding roughcut posters/t-shirts)
<MenZa> oh they will
<elkbuntu> how long ago did you ask?
<MenZa> two minutes ago
<MenZa> :d
<MenZa> :D*
<elkbuntu> well, i need to ask regarding having some ubuntu 1" buttons made for LCA
<elkbuntu> s/ask/mail them/
<MenZa> http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/571/getphpma9.png
<elkbuntu> i hope to all that is good in the world that whoever did that did it in a VM
<MenZa> nope
<MenZa> :D
<elkbuntu> then they deserve what they get
<MenZa> XD
<MenZa> 101 extensions
<elkbuntu> that would take like.. an hour to load
<MenZa> pretty painful
<MenZa> minutes.
<MenZa> and several of them.
<elkbuntu> that is YOU?
<MenZa> oh no
<elkbuntu> good
<MenZa> XP? Firefox 1.5?
<MenZa> nooo waaay
<elkbuntu> i was about to book the plane ticket
<MenZa> to?=
<elkbuntu> whoop your ass
<MenZa> XD
<MenZa> you're welcome to drop by
<MenZa> xD
<elkbuntu> lol
<jenda> elkbuntu: I asked 2 weeks ago, and again yesterday.
<danbuch929> later, y'all - off to work :-) ...  I'll bzr push and ftp revisions to DIY tomorrow morning
<jenda> later :)
<jenda> Guys, I need an opinion :)
<jenda> Do you think 200 A2 posters @ $2/piece would sell? :)
<MenZa> oh yeah
<elkbuntu> i'd hit it
<jenda> and if it were $3 apiece?
<elkbuntu> i'd probably still hit it, but is that you covering cos or you making money
<elkbuntu> s/cos/cost/
<jenda> that's the printer making money.
<jenda> probably.
<jenda> I'm still not sure if I should buy it from him in bulk and send myself - and make more money for Ubuntu...
<jenda> ..or just let him do his thing.
<jenda> He would, of course, top the price towards maximum revenue.
<jenda> Whereas I gear the price towards highest number of posters out there.
<elkbuntu> i wouldnt go much higher than 3/poster if you then have to cover postage, people could get them done themselves for cheaper
<jenda> elkbuntu: in A2?
<jenda> I doubt it.
<jenda> I'm definitely not going _over_ $3, though.
<jenda> the shipping will be $6 or $7, though, because this time, it would include a tube.
<elkbuntu> that's what i thought. a single poster = $10
<jenda> I gotta go to the post office :)
<jenda> send the last few shipments.
<jenda> YES! :)
* jenda got himself a deal.
<jenda> I can buy the posters at $1.60
<jenda> And the printer will be selling them as well, independently on me.
<elkbuntu> cool
<elkbuntu> so back to $2/poster then?
<elkbuntu> or. $2.50?
<jenda> depends.
<jenda> If I make it $3, I'll have some serious budget to work with.
<jenda> Meaning I could start doing projects that don't have to make a profit.
<jenda> Not having to go by what people buy, but by what spreads Ubuntu.
<elkbuntu> you should do some button badges
<jenda> button badges?
<elkbuntu> 1" badges
<elkbuntu> sec
<elkbuntu> this is one of the places im considering getting some done through for LCA http://www.custombadges.com.au/
<elkbuntu> ignore the js crap at the top
<elkbuntu> so im thinking just the ubuntu logo on a white circle would rock. i've got a creative commons one i got at UDS in front of me. it's what gave me the idea
<jenda> LCA?
<elkbuntu> linux.conf.au
<jenda> aaahh
<jenda> button badges... neat.
<jenda> I could get that done.
<elkbuntu> yeah. i think you'll find they'll move like rockets
<elkbuntu> i should have been greedy and got a couple at UDS, but i was too slow
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: what's a good price on those?
<jenda> I probably wouldn't be doing this, but I would give it as a tip to the printer guy.
<elkbuntu> well, i can see them being done for <$1 here, so dunno what they'd be going for over there
<jenda> welcome, jono
<jono> heya
<jenda> elkbuntu: that seems ubeatable
<elkbuntu> jenda, 10c componants, they're making their fair share
<jenda> I'll have to ask about that.
<jenda> And I'll have to run off for Czech History lessons...
<elkbuntu> enjoy!
<jenda> ...or should I, if I really don't want to? :)
<elkbuntu> you have wireless there, right?
<elkbuntu> compromise!
<jenda> lemme check... room 306
<jenda> not sure if we do.
<jenda> Don't remember :)
<jenda> But it's not easy to use IRC with only 5 or 6 people in the room :)
<jenda> anyway, I'm off, laters.
* MitchM hails elkbutunu for her wonderful web-design skills!
<jono> Burgwork, ping!
<MenZa> pong, pang, peng!
<Burgwork> jono: pong
<jenda> jono, what brings you to our humble channel?
<jono> jenda, just seeing what is going on
<jono> I am keen to help the marketing team grow
<jenda> neat ;)
<jenda> jono: I sent a summary of what the team is doing to the mailing list for Christina. It might be of interest to you too (and might not, of course :) ).
<ompaul> nixternal, there is a pm there for you when you come around to IRC again :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-05
<elkbuntu> Burgwork, is next weekend 'a weekend with beryl'?
<Burgwork> if they package it in time
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: a weekend with beryl?
<elkbuntu> lotusleaf, Burgwork spent last weekend arguing with compiz
<Burgwork> see planet
<lotusleaf> elk & burg thx
<lotusleaf> Burgwork: "All in all, I was less than thrilled. Does compiz meet Ubuntu's quality standards? Absolutely not. I would embarrassed to give someone Ubuntu if we installed compiz in this state."
<lotusleaf> Burgwork: that's why I've held off from testing it (aside from a Mandriva One LiveCD I tried)
<Burgwork> yep
<lotusleaf> Burgwork: I wanted to wait until a lot of the bugs were hammered out.
<lotusleaf> Burgwork: I guess, though, I could join up with the testers following your call for testing, but would that include Beryl?
<Burgwork> yep, as long as you use stock beryl from the repos
<lotusleaf> Burgwork: is beryl ever going to be hosted in ubuntu's repos?
<Burgwork> yes
<lotusleaf> awesome
<lotusleaf> Burgwork: will you continue to test it or did you remove all your hair?
<tonyyarusso> The beryl project head has been swinging by Ubuntu IRC channels lately actually
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: ya, I've noticed, I hope it [beryl]  receives a lot of testing.
* jenda can vouch for Beryl.
<Burgwork> yes, I will
<jenda> It's great, and it alone in my hands converted at least 5 people to Ubuntu.
<jenda> Simply because it looks great, and works decently (great, considering early beta stage)
<tonyyarusso> I think it _could_ be great, IF it got a lot more development work and bugfixing and if we had better video drivers (I'm one of the poor saps with ATI).
<jenda> tonyyarusso: I'm on ATI too :(
<jenda> It was still good enough to present at the Linux weekend to 100+ people :)
<jenda> unfortunately, on XGL
<Burgwork> jenda: what card do you have?
<lotusleaf> sounds cool, I'll have to give it some testing, but I have to use 9626 v. of the nvidia driver because the newest version segfaults on me with any opengl, a noted bug which includes my card, sadly
<jenda> Burgwork: Radeon X300
<Burgwork> x300 should work with 3d with free drivers
<jenda> it _just_ runs smooth. When I turn on a few more effects, it's not smooth anymore.
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Exact same card as me
<jenda> Burgwork: eek :)
<jenda> Burgwork: tried that.
<tonyyarusso> Burgwork: Really?
<Burgwork> yep
<jenda> Trust me - XGL is better.
<tonyyarusso> Which ones?
<tonyyarusso> ati or radeon?
<jenda> tonyyarusso: the radeon driver
<tonyyarusso> Or whatever else is out there?
<tonyyarusso> Intriguing
<Burgwork> anything below the  x1xxx series has 3d support
<Burgwork> nowhere near as good, however
<jenda> of course.
<jenda> tonyyarusso: seriously, on my machine, radeon+AIGLX is unusable.
<jenda> OTOH, XGL is so good I can use it as my main desktop.
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Good to know
<tonyyarusso> I'd love if it worked with aiglx, but hey
<jenda> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4315/desktopchartenxz9.png
<jenda> BTW
<jenda> I made that chart for the presentation, if anyone has use for it :)
<tonyyarusso> I've heard there's some big changes coming to Xorg for Feisty+1 though, so maybe then?
<jenda> maybe
<jenda> but I believe it's simply the fact that it's a haxxored driver, ya know.
<tonyyarusso> That too
<lotusleaf> jenda: is Beryl worth using with the 9626 v. [beta]  of the nvidia driver or should I wait if/when nvidia fixes the segfault bug that affects my gfx card?
* rjian good morning people
<lotusleaf> rjian: good evening
<jenda> lotusleaf: no idea...
<rjian> lotusleaf: hello
<lotusleaf> jenda: k thx
<jenda> lotusleaf: I installed it on one nvidia machine for the presentation, and I used a guide I'll link you to...
<jenda> it work _perfectly_
<jenda> as in - no tweaking at all.
<lotusleaf> jenda: thx is it the forum or document storage thing guide(s)?
<lotusleaf> that sounds cool
<jenda> yes, one of those.
<lotusleaf> ah, got em bookmarked already, but thx =)
<lotusleaf> I installed the nvidia driver manually =)
<lotusleaf> k time to build beryl
<jenda> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<jenda> that's the one I used.
<lotusleaf> jenda: =) thx
<jenda> just so you know which driver ;)
<jenda> lotusleaf: and there's always #ubuntu-xgl :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: very true! but it's like a ghost town saloon, and I'm not packin' ;)
<jenda> hehe ):
<jenda> err :)
<jenda> not entirely true - I got help there whenever I needed, and now I try to help too.
* jenda has ops there, too.
<lotusleaf> jenda: I'm sure I'll flap into that channel though and lay some eggs of inquiry when I venture into the caves of Beryl
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> ok
<jenda> #ubuntu-beryl forwards there ;)
<Burgwork> http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2006/10/make_something_.html
<Burgwork> ugh
<Burgwork> it shoudl ubuntu-desktop-effects
<jenda> it should
<lotusleaf>  /. : "Novell "Forking" OpenOffice.org"
<jenda> by try moving an established channel :)
<Burgwork> lotusleaf: garbage
<lotusleaf> Burgwork: k
<Burgwork> Novell has "forked" OO.o since teh beginning
<jenda> Burgwork: there is also #ubuntu-effects, but it's near empty, mainly the hardcore enthusiasts and devs there.
<jenda> it's not intended as a support chan.
<lotusleaf> Burgwork: I thought so, the titles on /., lately, IMO, have reminded me of gossip columns 
<Burgwork> actually, that comes from groklaw
<lotusleaf> Burgwork: ah, really?
<Burgwork> ype
<Burgwork> lotusleaf: you don't trust my omnipresence? :)
<lotusleaf> lol
<Burgwork> there is a reason writing about happenings is so easy for me
<lotusleaf> Burgwork: do you subscribe to all these sites' feeds or do you check them manually?
<Burgwork> a little of both
<lotusleaf> cool
<somerville32> http://www.technewsworld.com/story/54507.html
<somerville32> So, when do we usually release The Ubuntu Weekly newsletters? Weekly? haha
<elkbuntu> it'd be good if we could do it before end of tuesday
<elkbuntu> Burgwork, what are you doing at work still?
<somerville32> elkbuntu: I can't help on Tuesday unfortunately 
<somerville32> I'm going to try and get some stuff done tonight
<somerville32> Ok.
<somerville32> Updated news, press, upcoming meetings, updates & security, and bug stats
<somerville32> I also started Issue 25
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: did jenda post your v.3 poster set to the DIY area ?
<Madpilot> I think so, yes
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: still dated @ nov 23rd http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Ubuntu_Posters_Roughcut/
<Madpilot> hmm, so it is
<lotusleaf> ping him to grab the ubuntu poster pack, unless he has it already
<lotusleaf> you cc:'d it to him I think
<lotusleaf> but he's a busy dude, so.. ;)
<Madpilot> I did CC him at the same time I sent it to you; I'll ask again when I see him next on IRC
* somerville32 coughs something about Xubuntu and getting some Xubuntu stickers and what not.
<Madpilot> somerville32, want an Xubuntu version of the roughcut stuff?
<somerville32> Sure :)
<elkbuntu> yeah xubuntu needs alot more pushing, now that gnome and kde are getting bloatier
<Madpilot> bloatier? Gnome keeps getting *faster* with each new release, not bloatier...
<lotusleaf> now that java's open source, LookingGlassUbuntu sounds even closer to reality
<elkbuntu> i must be in need of a reinstall then... my desktop's gotten slower and uses over a gig of memory w/ 20 firefox tabs, gimp, thunderbird, xchat, gaim and amsn
<elkbuntu> it's a dist-upgraded breezy install
<somerville32> I find that I need to create a brand new account on my system every once and awhile and it seems to clear up performance issues.
<somerville32> Everyone, feel free to push Xubuntu :)
<elkbuntu> i need to rebuild this machine anyway.. maybe some extra ram, reorganise stuff between the drives
<somerville32> elkbuntu: I have a 333mhz w/ 128mb of ram
<somerville32> :] 
<lotusleaf> somerville32: xubuntu is very nice ;)
<somerville32> lotusleaf: Especially 6.06 - I hear 6.10 is a tad bit unstable.
<tonyyarusso> Will Xubuntu put extra stuff in my Gnome menus like Kubuntu did?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: oooh! An xubuntu roughcut poster!
* lotusleaf rubs paws together
<elkbuntu> somerville32, i have gnome in a debian etch install on a p2 350 with 256mb ram and it scrapes through
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, not tonight, but maybe by the end of the week ;)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: (= 
<somerville32> elkbuntu: Yeah, I can run gnome and kde too but Xubuntu has a definite speed boost (and looks a lot better too!)
<lotusleaf> somerville32: have you tried openbox with pypanel?
<elkbuntu> i wouldnt go that far :
<somerville32> lotusleaf: No but I have pypanel installed 
<lotusleaf> somerville32: try it, openbox flies!
<elkbuntu> i cant cram enough into either xfce or kde panels :
<somerville32> elkbuntu: Well, gaim looks a lot better in Xubuntu. 
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: no? back in the days of DOS I had a batch file driven ASCII-GUI menu system =)
* lotusleaf wants an ASCII GUI desktop =)
<somerville32> You already do :P
<elkbuntu> lotusleaf, i said panels... i have like 20 launchers on my panels, as well as xmms, weather, run app, window selector and other default ones
<elkbuntu> and i USE all 4 of my desktops :
<somerville32> haha
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: ah, wow =)
<somerville32> I have two vdesktops
<somerville32> and I only put stray windows in my second one
<somerville32> I don't run that many applications
<elkbuntu> i give gimp it's own desktop
<somerville32> Just xchat, gaim (which is in the notification centre) , firefox, and terminal
<elkbuntu> it needs it
<somerville32> Yeah, it does
<elkbuntu> then run musics stuff in another
<elkbuntu> and random terminals in the 4th
<somerville32> I use the second desktop when I'm using glade
<somerville32> And if the music player of the day doesn't have notification minimization, I put it in desktop 2
<elkbuntu> mkay, so gnome fits my usage well :)
<lotusleaf> <- KDE / OpenBox slut
<elkbuntu> i've tried kubuntu, although it's menus are a crapload nicer than any kde i've ever used, it's panel sux0r
<somerville32> Xfce4 is like a light version of gnome but without the gnome
<elkbuntu> i like the gnome
<somerville32> gnome == bloat
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: agreed on that point only
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: though you can always make it like gnome
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: you can add tons of panels and such
<elkbuntu> i know you can but i'd rather just use gnome
<elkbuntu> i dont care about candy
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: I still use epiphany for the toe wiggle animation in KDE :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> if i have to make something look and behave like something else to use it, i'd rather just use the something else ;)
<somerville32> elkbuntu: Xubuntu comes and looks like gnome by default :P
<elkbuntu> two full width panels by default?
<somerville32> Yup
<lotusleaf> somerville32: I love the xubuntu animated splash with the wheel, how come gnome/kde don't have anything as cute?
<elkbuntu> hmm, this is different since last time i used xubuntu then... back.. a while
<somerville32> Dapper changed ALOT
<elkbuntu> i might install xubuntu on teh laptop in teh broken debian partition
<somerville32> We even have a desktop now!
<elkbuntu> a?
<somerville32> With desktop icons and stuff
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> And Thunar
<somerville32> Omg
<somerville32> Thunar is amazing
<elkbuntu> this make sense if all this happened in dapper
<somerville32> It is like nautalius but so much better
<elkbuntu> i looked at xubuntu back in breezy and gave it the digitus impukidus
<somerville32> :] 
<elkbuntu> (may even have been hoary)
<somerville32> Not hoary
<somerville32> haha
<somerville32> Xubuntu didn't exist in hoary
<elkbuntu> ok then, that solves that :)
<elkbuntu> i might have installed xfce though
<elkbuntu> one never knows with me
* somerville32 nods.
<elkbuntu> but yes. i loathed xfce
<somerville32> Yeah, me too
<somerville32> I went to #xfce4 and said "How can I have icons on the desktop?"
<somerville32> and they are like
<lotusleaf> somerville32: xarchiver rocks
<somerville32> "You don't WANT icons on the desktop, trust me"
<somerville32> "Once you get over it, you'll realize how much better it is"
<elkbuntu> heh... my desktop is just a second home folder, and somewhere that partitions become visible
<elkbuntu> i rarely see it
<somerville32> :] 
<lotusleaf> poningru: yo
<poningru> yarr
* poningru 's xchat has been screwey
<poningru> and on top of exams
<poningru> I hate my life
<poningru> too much crap :(
<poningru> but yes how are you lotusleaf 
<lotusleaf> poningru: I took a moment to disregard my high fructose corn syrup boycott to enjoy an ice cream cone with HFCS, so I'm good AND bad,thanks =)
<poningru> hehe nice
<poningru> good news you can now drink jones soda
<lotusleaf> poningru: yeah, I read that =)
<poningru> :)
<lotusleaf> poningru: it's cool some ppl are finally waking up to see that, IMO, HFCS = evil
<poningru> hehe there are eviler things in the world
<somerville32> jenda: No posters yet! :)
<poningru> like certain kinds of fat, cholestrol etc.
<lotusleaf> poningru: yeah but HFCS is in almost everything, it seems
<lotusleaf> poningru: even in ketchup!
<poningru> treu
<poningru> true*
<lotusleaf> poningru: somerville32 is inspiring many to try/use xubuntu
<lotusleaf> poningru: you should give it a try ;)
<poningru> hehe naah
<poningru> my friend is putting that on his desktop though
<lotusleaf> cool
<poningru> hehe yeah he has had nothing but trouble with his ubuntu install on his desktop
<poningru> but on his newer laptop...
<poningru> runs smoother than a babies bottom
* lotusleaf hopes to win the lottery soon and open an ubuntu powered maid cafe
<poningru> hahaha
<lotusleaf> :P
<poningru> yeah heard about the toronto one
<lotusleaf> yup ;)
<lotusleaf> every corner needs one, forget $tarbucks
<somerville32> lotusleaf: That might be feasible because of all the money you'd save from using an open source infrastructure.
<lotusleaf> poningru: boingboing didn't post anything about the roughcut posters, but they did post something about how to turn your urine blue :(
<lotusleaf> somerville32: very true!
<lotusleaf> somerville32: I could even have a few maids dressed up for xubuntu and run in wheels in the window
<somerville32> Very nice! :] 
<lotusleaf> see? is that solid marketing or what?
<somerville32> We couldn't ask for a better team :] 
<poningru> hehe yeah
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: yo
<lotusleaf> we were just discussing an ubuntu powered maid cafe
<BHSPitLappy> sup
<BHSPitLappy> huh?
<BHSPitLappy> what's a maid cafe
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: now that's a question I love to hear
* BHSPitLappy cowers
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> one sec
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maid_cafe
<lotusleaf> "Sometimes the maid outfit is augmented with cat or bunny ears to increase their cuteness" :P
<BHSPitLappy> oh dear
<lotusleaf> one just opened in canada
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<lotusleaf> when I win the lottery, the U.S. is next =)
<tonyyarusso> That's slightly disturbing
<lotusleaf> and now, the flip view
<lotusleaf> take it away tonyyarusso
<lotusleaf> ;)
<lotusleaf>  /o/ that's demeaning!
<tonyyarusso> Something like that
<lotusleaf> k
<lotusleaf> =)
<tonyyarusso> I'd have to know one of the employees to decide whether it bothered me or not
<tonyyarusso> In short, _I'd_ feel weird going in one, but hey, it appeals to some people.
<lotusleaf> well, the states has hooters
<lotusleaf> I say no more =)
<lotusleaf> which is worse? a maid cafe or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hooters ?
<tonyyarusso> Probably Hooters.
<poningru> they both are
<lotusleaf> poningru: winner!
<poningru> hehe
<lotusleaf> but that still won't destroy my plans for an ubuntu powered maid cafe
<lotusleaf>  '._.'
<poningru> elkbuntu: why did whiprush disapear?
<lotusleaf> poningru: did he get sucked into gaming? :) Last I saw his nick was wii related
<poningru> oh ouch
<poningru> that cant be good
<lotusleaf> but from the planet ubuntu blogs, I think it had something to do with FOSS politics, or something, or so I guess
<lotusleaf> but maybe I'm wrong
* poningru knows plenty of people who dropped out of school because of WoW
<lotusleaf> poningru: he's probably online @ irc.arstechnica.com #linux
<elkbuntu> what lotusleaf said
<lotusleaf> poningru: chat him up
<BHSPitLappy> way to plan on associating ubuntu with sexual connotation and dirty old men
<BHSPitLappy> your marketing endeavors are second to none!
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: that's one way to score points for the feminists :)
<elkbuntu> lotusleaf, he may not even be there, if he's rejecting FOSS
<BHSPitLappy> LMAO
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: but, just like a number of burlesque performers, they are feminists themselves
<BHSPitLappy> yeah lotusleaf 
<BHSPitLappy> because FEMALES use COMPUTERS
* elkbuntu stares at BHSPitLappy
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<BHSPitLappy> </joke>
* elkbuntu continues to stare at BHSPitLappy
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: ever think that some of these women /enjoy/ their positions of power? Knowing that men groveling before them are the ones who are pitiful?
<BHSPitLappy> if I stared back, you'd accuse me of something.
<poningru> yeah he isnt there
<elkbuntu> poningru, ask if they've heard from him at all
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: is he *rejecting* FOSS as a whole?
<elkbuntu> lotusleaf, ok, rejecting might be the wrong word
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: everyone needs time to chill, maybe he's just chillin
<BHSPitLappy> this fruit is -chill-!
<poningru> ajmitch is in there
<poningru> nm he is in there under his real name
<lotusleaf> poningru: on the ars technica irc server?
<poningru> yes
<poningru> jorge
<lotusleaf> poningru: you stalker you :P
<lotusleaf> poningru: say "jorge, come back into the light!"
<elkbuntu> poningru, ask him if he's seen Og's blog post
<elkbuntu> http://www.ogmaciel.com/?p=310
<poningru> hehe yeah I pinged him
<somerville32> Burgundavia: Hey
<Burgundavia> hey somerville32
<somerville32> Whats the plan for UWN24?
<somerville32> I got a bit done tonight but alot more needs doing
<Burgundavia> right, I am about to head to bed, tired
<somerville32> me too
<elkbuntu> aww, i'll take a look at it and try whip people. Burgundavia do you think it can be done by end of tomorrow?
<elkbuntu> (your tomorrow)
<Burgundavia> yep, I have tomorrow night free
<elkbuntu> cool
* elkbuntu huggles Burgundavia and lets him go to bed
<Burgundavia> somerville32: nice work, thanks
<somerville32> Thanks :] 
<somerville32> Burgundavia: I can do the specification spotlight in about 9 hours
<Burgundavia> somerville32: rock
<pschulz01> Greetings.. I need some Ubuntu brochures that I can print out... and I would like some 'style' advice.
<pschulz01> Is ther anyone here that can advise?
<elkbuntu> possibly
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: hehe.. the people that you bump into..
<elkbuntu> ;)
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: I want to create some business cards.. is there a 'style'? or do I just make them similar to the examples?
<elkbuntu> pschulz01, ubuntu business cards?
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: Yes
<elkbuntu> pschulz01, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BusinessCards is no help?
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: It's OK, but can I use a MgOpen Modata as the font.. I've creted them in Inkscape.
<elkbuntu> i guess so. i havent even done any for myself. i should though.
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: I have also redone the Adobe Illustrator brochure in Inkscape as well,
<elkbuntu> in what way?
<pschulz01> ..into svg format.
<elkbuntu> ah, sorry, misread the above... i blame the flickery state of this monitor
<pschulz01> It was a while ago.. there may be more stuff available now. but it said everthing I needed it to say
<jenda> hey there pschulz01 
<jenda> what format/purpose/lenght brochures?
<pschulz01> jenda: Hey :-)
<jenda> 
<pschulz01> jenda: What is 'Ubuntu' all about..
<jenda> Surprise :)
<jenda> and the format and length?
<jenda> Where would they be used?
<pschulz01> jenda: elkbuntu I have to apologise.. I need to go out for 45min but I;ll be back..
<jenda> ok
<jenda> laters
<pschulz01> jenda: South Australian parliamentarians.
<jenda> ok
<pschulz01> Thanks for your patience.
<jenda> If it were possible to have one standard Ubuntu brochure that could be used by any loco team that doesn't mind english, I'd vouch for printing it out in bulk to have it done cheaper.
<jenda> I can do it, if we get a brochure created.
<elkbuntu> didnt madpilot have one done up?
<jenda> elkbuntu: it was just a single-page flyer, iirc.
<pschulz01> .. I'm back.
<jenda> wb
<jenda> I'm on my way out.
<elkbuntu> still trying to see if there's any existing stuff about
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: My brochure is here..  http;//community.mawsonlakes.org/ubuntu
<pschulz01> Back in a moment..
<pschulz01> I'm back..
<elkbuntu> pschulz01, so what about the brochure did you change?
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: Converted to svg in inkscape..
<elkbuntu> and that is all?
<pschulz01> yes..
<elkbuntu> so what is the issue? you do want to change it more?
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: No.. issue #1 was using a different font on my business card...
<pschulz01> (That was the 'style' question.)
<elkbuntu> yeah, afaik, no prob at all
<pschulz01> Issue #2 was more of a question.. is there anything different (newer) available? I think what I have dates bank to this time last year.
<elkbuntu> re the font, if you really want to clarify, trademarks@ubuntu.com would be the place to ask
<elkbuntu> issue 2, it's an issue we need to work on
<elkbuntu> feel free to hang out here if you want to help us with that ;)
<pschulz01> Ta.. I guess what I really want is a 'free' font.. :-) and developed in our free software.
<danbuch929> DIY Marketing site bzr push'd and ftp'd:  http://diy.devubuntu.com
* danbuch929 erased all traces of <tr>'s and <td>'s :-D ....   DOM now happy
<danbuch929> thanks, MenZa!
<danbuch929> MenZa: feedback addressed to your liking?  --> http://diy.devubuntu.com
* MenZa clicks
<MenZa> awesome
<MenZa> and
* MenZa notes 9999 users
<danbuch929> indeed ;-D
<danbuch929> ...and yet it's only a fraction of the actual count :-p
<danbuch929> ah well - off to work go I - criticize away! :-)
<MenZa> :D
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<Madpilot> intersting short article on Flickr, Linux & FOSS advocacy: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/28/1628237
<Admiral_Chicago> Madpilot: sweet article
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-06
* rjian good morning people..
<poningru> someone do a writeup on the ppc thing
* rjian good morning people
<Burgundavia> who is around?
<rjian> just me corey.. :)
<Burgundavia> right
<rjian> hehe
<Burgundavia> hey tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Hey...I decided I have no idea what's going on with the server, so it's back up and running and IBM is sending me a new CMOS battery.
<Burgundavia> right
<tonyyarusso> And I added myself for the next CC mtg, but Seveas says they might not be dealing with membership applicants at it, so I dunno.
<Burgundavia> yep
<tonyyarusso> That would be a bummer, since I'm free that day too, and the Canada folks will be there.
<Madpilot> hi all
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: hi there
<Madpilot> hi lotusleaf 
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: how are ya?
<Madpilot> ill. I have a cold.
<lotusleaf> =(
* lotusleaf gives Madpilot some chicken soup
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: FYI, wait, ^^ see my note to your brother.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, re: CC meeting & membership?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Yeah
<BHSPitLappy> yo
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: yo
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy, lotusleaf: yo
<BHSPitLappy> what's up
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: yo
<tonyyarusso> Aww, you broke the trend.  It should have been 30 minutes before anyone responded.  ;)
<lotusleaf> *<:O)
<elkbuntu> jenda, stickers have landed :)
<BHSPitLappy> what kind, what kind?
<lotusleaf> I'd like some black light ubuntu logo stickers, myself
<elkbuntu> BHSPitLappy, i got what is effectively jendas sticker cache :
<BHSPitLappy> what do they look like
<elkbuntu> MitchM_, can you pretty pretty please un-kill devubuntu?
<jenda> elkbuntu: great :)
<jenda> like them?
<elkbuntu> jenda, yeppers
<jenda> good ;)
<danbuch929> mornin' y'all
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<urba1> Hi everyone!
<urba1> This is my first time in this channel
<urba1> I want to help this team, can anyone indicate to me what is the best way to start?
<nixternal> urba1: you just started about the best way that one could :)
<jenda> ooh
<nixternal> welcome!
<urba1> /who Burgunda
<jenda> welcome, urba1
<jenda> Did you see the marketing team's wikipage?
<urba1> Thank YOU!
<urba1> Yes
<jenda> Good :)
<urba1> I already read it a few times
<jenda> basically, there are two ways to help, in general: help a current project, or start a new one.
<jenda> I recommend the former :)
<urba1> I would like to help in the Ubuntu Weekly News
<jenda> projects that can use your help are UWN, Spreadubuntu/DIY, ... dunno what else, maybe the media.
<urba1> I have some ideias that I would like to discuss
<jenda> ah, in that case...
<jenda> just dive right in ;)
<urba1> How?
<jenda> it's edited right on the wiki.
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue24
<jenda> That's the next issue.
<jenda> You can read, add, proofread, correct, etc.
<urba1> Nice!
<jenda> The leader of that project is Burgundavia / Burgwork .
<urba1> to give some other ideias I must talk with Burgundavua or Burgwork
<urba1> ?
<urba1> Right?
<jenda> No.
<jenda> You can just add them in. If you aren't sure if they're fit - ask the team first.
<jenda> Corey will have the last word on including / not including them.
<urba1> Ok
<jenda> and - I'm off ;)
<jenda> see you later.
<urba1> I'm still to fresh in collaborating in free software community
<urba1> So I must go slower
<urba1> Thanks a lot for the help.
<urba1> till a next day
<urba1> /close
<MitchM_> elkbuntu: Whats wrong?
<MitchM_> elkbuntu, Server has not been down for a long time now
<MitchM> (months)
<tsmithe> wow!
<MenZa> SHUT UP!
<tsmithe> you were the first activity in here for two hours!
<MenZa> :o
<tsmithe> not you
<tsmithe> cellofellow!
<cellofellow> hi
<MenZa> :(
<jenda> huh?
<jenda> MenZa?
<tsmithe> cellofellow was the first activity in here for two hours!
<jenda> tsmithe: that's quite regular.
<tsmithe> i guess MenZa wanted not to break the silence
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> cellofellow: I know I saw an email from you somewhere... :)
<cellofellow> I'm just here cause I was gven a job to work with other Ubuntu teams by the Xubuntu guys in the last community meeting.
<MenZa> jenda: harro :D
<jenda> well, we're one of them, cellofellow ;)
<MenZa> jenda: printer troubles, so I couldn't print them today
<MenZa> If it's not fixed in the morning, I'll break down the door
<tsmithe> cellofellow, aren't you here to spread ubuntu?!
<MenZa> (my boss threw the key to the printing room away xD)
<jenda> MenZa: np :)
<jenda> rofl :)
<cellofellow> yes, of course. Xubuntu to be more specific, but Ubuntu too.
<tsmithe> we don't have much xubuntu marketing stuffs, or am i mistaken?
<jenda> cellofellow: I can supply you with a few of MenZa's Xubuntu case badges :)
<cellofellow> jenda: cool.
<jenda> tsmithe: just those, nothing else.
<tsmithe> i guessed so
<tsmithe> anyone want a job?
* MenZa bows to cellofellow
<MenZa> The ones I've printed for myself not that long ago are horrible quality
* tsmithe bows to no-one
<MenZa> So I'll make sure my prints tomorrow aren't
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> well, I'm just here to check in, say hi. I'll be back in a while with some ideas.
<jenda> cellofellow|away: we'll be glad to see them here, but the best place is the mailing list.
<Burgwork> http://www.unix-tutorials.com//go.php?id=728 < -- for the UWN
<TheGods> I AM THEGODS
<TheGods> not just known as
<TheGods> oops
<TheGods> WE ARE THEGODS
<jenda> please...
* poningru wonders what that was about
* danbuchWork wonders likewise
<danbuchWork> Burgwork: dunno if this is UWN-worthy, but --> http://www.crn.com/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=0BB0CJVURDO2GQSNDLRSKH0CJUNN2JVN?articleID=196601151&queryText=indiana+linux
<Burgwork> not Ubuntu, but a good read
<danbuchWork> the tech company I work for has just begun a relationship with Indiana schools, and according to the state's Tech Coordinator, many of the 22k desktops in use are Ubuntu
<Burgwork> yep, I have spoken with one of the guys for their
<Burgwork> simon a-somebody
<danbuchWork> hrm...    cool - we had a nice meeting with Mike somethin' or other - he's Mr. head honcho supposedly
<danbuchWork> good people
<tonyyarusso> danbuchWork: I exchanged an e-mail or two with Mike - seems like a cool venture.
<tonyyarusso> anyway, I'm off to class
<danbuchWork> tonyyarusso:  indeed... apparently it's primarily driven by financial considerations, but they're all linux nuts all the same
<tonyyarusso> ;)
<jamesbrose> Are there any inspiring document about ubuntu? I am taking it to a conference in my rural town and i want something to show people how great it is
<jamesbrose> and how its technology should be more widespread
<Burgwork> hmm, nothing in one page
<Burgwork> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/12/05/2134243
<poningru> Burgwork: latest marketing list email
<poningru> from jae something
<Burgwork> right, see it
<jenda> When do people learn they can only send to mailing lists once they register...
<poningru> jenda: dude I forgot the list admin site :(
<poningru> I keep going to the other admin site
<jenda> BTW, I asked Jane to up the spamassassin filter on that list, because the spam was getting a little too tough for my tastes (10/day)
<jenda> poningru: it sends you a link with every notification you get :)
<poningru> notification?
<jenda> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/ubuntu-marketing
<jenda> you don't get notifications?
* poningru doesnt get any notifications
<jenda> I get them for _every_ damn filtered message, subscription and unsubscription :-D
<poningru> wtf
* poningru doesnt get any
<poningru> I would like to get it
<jenda> A say hollar to jane.
<jenda> poningru: jane dot silber at canonical dot com.
<poningru> ok
<poningru> thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-07
<elkbuntu> MitchM, it wasnt resolving and/or refusing connection for a short time last night
<MitchM> hmm.
<MitchM> Perhaps upstream problems.
<elkbuntu> probably
<MitchM> =( sorry.
<elkbuntu> thats ok, was letting you know mor than complaining
<MitchM> I'm deying ICMP to the server; would you like me to enable that for you?
<MitchM> for troubleshooting purposes
<Burgwork> http://plugment.net/2006/12/02/setting-up-an-edubuntu-thin-client-network-in-a-community-school/
<Burgwork> http://gallimorelearning.blogspot.com/index.html
<elkbuntu> MitchM, it was only a temporary problem that passed, unless that's likely to affect random events, i wouldnt bother
<MitchM> ok; thanks for informing me elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> no problem
<lotusleaf> I'd love to see the marketing ML included in gmane via nntp: http://gmane.org/subscribe.php
<Madpilot> I think there are other ubuntu-* lists on gmane already?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: yup, but not marketing, yet, I believe =)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: I'm lazy and prefer nntp ;)
<Madpilot> nntp = Usenet, doesn't it?
<lotusleaf> !newsgroups
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<lotusleaf> a good option to check: "If you think that all addresses in this mailing list should be encrypted. This makes addresses look like larsi-SDHSGGHghsdyS@public.gmane.org."
<Madpilot> Wow. Someone on #ubuntu just asked 'what is a mailing list'...
<lotusleaf> heh
<tonyyarusso> http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/distros/54507.html
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: ya, I read that the other day, it's always refreshing to read positive articles re: ubuntu ;)
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: And that don't mention automatix even :)
<lotusleaf> autowho? :) :)
<Madpilot> autobreakitz
* tonyyarusso runs into a lot of articles that are great until then
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> "Breaks everything all on it's own, no effort required!"
<Madpilot> the most popular bad idea Linux has ever seen
* poningru wants to break into docs but I dont know how :(
<lotusleaf> I never used that, or any other of the 3rd party wizard-like install tools anyway, I believe people should learn how to properly use synaptic and/or adept/aptitude/etc. and adding proper repos and such to sources.list which they only have to do once rather than trusting some 3rd party tool and hoping it will continue to work properly and be updated
<Madpilot> poningru, just start writing. Seriously, join the docteam ML, ask what there is to do, and be buried in to-do lists :)
<lotusleaf> which they only have to do once* (learn how to do once, anyway)
<poningru> to-do list?
<poningru> where is this list?
<poningru> the one I found refered to completing hoary docs I was like wtf
<tonyyarusso> In Madpilot's head
<Madpilot> poningru, there should be something on wiki.u.c somewhere; if not, check the docteam ML archives
* poningru cracks open Madpilot's head
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> lots of grey matter
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Projects
<poningru> this is the todo list I found
<lotusleaf> is anyone able to access snews.gmane.org at port 563 in a news reader?
<lotusleaf> ah, cool, it exists now :) gmane.linux.ubuntu.marketing
<nixternal> twas the night before morrow morning, and all through #ubuntu-marketing, nothing was stirring, not even ubotu
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> I have been avoiding the UWN tonight as well
<lotusleaf> o_o
<nixternal> yay intertubes
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, if there was oxygen in this here air, i might be more inspired to get us workin, but the whole freaking state is a smokehouse
<Burgundavia> why so?
<elkbuntu> bushfires
<elkbuntu> ones that need rain to extinguish
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> bloody hell my machine slows down during updating
<nixternal> switch to Kubuntu. I don't have that issue
<elkbuntu> mine almost freezes if i use update-manager
<nixternal> ;p
<Burgundavia> the issue is the gconf updates during updating
<elkbuntu> yeh, the kubuntu updater thing works a crapload smoother
<nixternal> who uses gui stuff to update anyways
<Burgundavia> they made it faster at runtime, at the cost of slower to update
<nixternal> ctrl+~ brings down my yakuake, and i apt-get with a smile
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, im happy with that. i like to be able to use my machine
<lotusleaf> yes, yes, switch to kubuntu.. kubuntu = my preciousssssssssssssssssssss
<tonyyarusso> resist!
<lotusleaf> I wonder if nethack would run in yakuake
<Burgundavia> never
<Burgundavia> tried it in the hoary days, decided it was crap and I going to base my entire opinions on that one time :)
<poningru> yarr
<poningru> what are we talking about?
<Burgundavia> kde vs gnome
<lotusleaf> poningru: Burgundavia's Kubuntu conversion
<poningru> ouch
<nixternal> woohoo
* poningru runs in highspeed
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, hehe you and i are so alike in that aspect that it's not funny
<elkbuntu> yeah, i'd do that too
<poningru> ...
<poningru> that was mean
<lotusleaf> lol
* poningru hugs elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> rofl
* poningru smacks Burgundavia 
<lotusleaf> ;_o
<elkbuntu> wrong button, dear?
<poningru> better be
<poningru> my roomate does that to our other roomate
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> Burgundavia, hehe you and i are so alike in that aspect that it's not funny
<elkbuntu> * Burgundavia has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> yeah, i'd do that too
<Burgundavia> nope, updating NM causes it to reconnect
<poningru> ah
<elkbuntu> he has such a wonderful relationship with NM
<Burgundavia> but yes, compiz pisses me off
<Burgundavia> no, NM has a wonderful relationship with madwifi
<elkbuntu> ... you haven't got rid of it yet?
<Burgundavia> much like my last ex: we loved each other 90% of the time and absolutely hated each other the other 10
<Burgundavia> what, that shut everybody up?
<elkbuntu> seems so
<elkbuntu> maybe they're working on UWN?
<Burgundavia> geez, mention exes and everybody starts staring at the wall
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, dude, you mentioned relationships to geeks...
<elkbuntu> what did you expect?
<elkbuntu> s/relationships/human relationships/
<nixternal> lol
<Burgundavia> some of us lead mostly normally lives
<nixternal> heh, my divorce all i asked for was the computers
<nixternal> i traded a brand new house for my computers
<elkbuntu> rofl
<nixternal> i am going to visit it for x-mas though
<nixternal> woohoo, someone bought one of my books on amazon
<nixternal> probably the $.75 USD book
* Burgundavia excludes nixternal from the "normal" category :)
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, well, he is madly in love with kde, it figures
<Burgundavia> sad but true
<Burgundavia> sweet, under 100 unread messages
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: You have books?
<Burgundavia> power through these and then I can dig into the UWN
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: can you power into gobby and copy over 24?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: s/human relationships/human in-person relationships/
<nixternal> not any more..sold them
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, ahaha. yes
* tonyyarusso hugs all his online ones
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Burgundavia> oh, ugh: 201 - 278 of 278 <-- UWN queue
<poningru> blargh?
<tonyyarusso> Say....the software that runs Planet is in the repos, right?  So as long as all of the blogs I read have RSS feeds, I could make a bookmark for http://localhost/planet rather than going and reading them all, right?
<poningru> tonyyarusso: yep
<poningru> the problem though
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Friggin' sweet!
<poningru> is that planet sucks
<tonyyarusso> Wait, why?
<poningru> as in management etc.
<tonyyarusso> It does?
<poningru> yep
<tonyyarusso> How bad are we talking?
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> not Exchange bad
<poningru> but worse than sobby
<tonyyarusso> haha
<poningru> somewhere in between
<poningru> ;)
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<poningru> its true though
<tonyyarusso> Well, here's the problem:
<poningru> why dont you just use a feed reader?
<poningru> sage for firefox is really good
<tonyyarusso> b/c I like the web page format of planet from the visitor standpoint?
<tonyyarusso> haha, apt-cache search sage has 996 results
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I'll look into it
<poningru> doubt you would find sage in the repos
<tonyyarusso> firefox-sage
<tonyyarusso> :)
<poningru> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/77/
<poningru> oh wow
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, its in gobby now
<Burgundavia> cool
<elkbuntu> was like 3 mins ago, just forgot to say
<tonyyarusso> I might have to leave Xanga if a) the CC ever considers membership applications this century or figures out who else will, and b) I don't figure out how to have a tag-specific feed with Xanga, since a lot of my posts would annoy Ubuntu Planet folks.  Problem being 95% of my friends with blogs are on Xanga, so it's convenient to read my subscriptions there.
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: CC is going to meet again, don't worry
<Burgundavia> beginning to drop stuff into the UWN from my queue
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Tuesday, but Seveas said they might not do membership applications.
<Burgundavia> likely not, due to time constraints
<elkbuntu> the potential process changes as well
<tonyyarusso> So the next time for that is still ???
<tonyyarusso> :(
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, dont worry, it'll happen eventually
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Well, yeah
<Burgundavia> don't worry, I won't forget you
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: But "This Tuesday when my schedule is actually open for once in a blue moon" compared to "eventually" is what I'm :( about ;)
<poningru> tonyyarusso: baah who cares
<Burgundavia> I have several good reasons for sheparding you through, both from the -marketing and canada side
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: :)
* poningru probably will never get the membership process
<tonyyarusso> Mostly it's just a scheduling thing
<tonyyarusso> I get a little shocked when there's one I can actually make
<poningru> I just dont see the big deal behind it
<tonyyarusso> poningru: You must not know about the winter retreats to Mark's secret resort
<lotusleaf> I'd love to become an ubuntu member, but I rather enjoy just using the nick lotusleaf and not giving out my name, so I'll remain a friendly demon in the shadows ;)
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Yeah, well I've long since given up on internet anonomynity - check Google ;)
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: I don't see my real name with google =)
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: No, I mean you'll get a truckload of results for me
<poningru> hehe yeah
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: well you used it to begin with then, right? :)
<poningru> me too
<poningru> with my freeculture work
<poningru> I think I am in a times article somewhere too
<Burgundavia> there is all kinds of stuff to write about in the UWN
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: indeed, so crack that whip!
<Burgundavia> I enjoy every second, trust nme
<lotusleaf> :D
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Well, besides online stuff I think there's a few from my high school and the BSA
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: that's why it pays to be raised by wolves
<Burgundavia> here is my goal for the next hour: write the entire UWN excepting the Feisty changes and the mark article
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: well, aside from the walking on all fours bit
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Mark article?
<Burgundavia> the SUSE thing
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, do you not trust yourself with the mark article?
<tonyyarusso> We have UWN in French now?
<elkbuntu> when someone translates it, sure
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: no, I want to write it as a consensus
<Burgundavia> and we don't have time tonight
<Burgundavia> we can tomorrow, after I get home from watching Daniel Craig's delectable ass
* poningru gets confused
<Burgundavia> poningru: about what?
<poningru> doing it tomorrow/today
<poningru> so we are releasing it tomorrow?
<Burgundavia> tomorrow
<Burgundavia> ok, ephy just malfed my fonts *again*
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Advantages of sage over just FF live bookmarks?
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: check it out and see
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: for one thing, it loads more than a simple drop-down listing of live-bookmarks ;)
* tonyyarusso curses at the fools who turn off their feeds...sigh
<tonyyarusso> Oh well, at least it means they're learning
<tonyyarusso> A while back people found out my mom reads my blog, which has links to my friends blogs, and a bunch of them got all pissed at me.  Which begs the response, "you have, um, heard of Google, right?"
<tonyyarusso> Lots of idiots on the internet...
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: yup, which is why I have certain sites in my hosts file, including myspace =)
<Burgundavia> you slackers writing?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: no whip cracked above me, so I'm dancing atm
<poningru> tonyyarusso: its an actually feed reader
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Oh, it's still going to make me click each one eh?
<Burgundavia> ah, frak. bloody compiz died on me
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, really? that's surprising!
* elkbuntu runs
<Burgundavia> you are all shocked, I am sure
<lotusleaf> and here I was just going to ask if I should try compiz
<poningru> tonyyarusso: I think there is an option to display it all
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Hmm, I'll poke around mor
<tonyyarusso> e
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I'm definitely not seeing one
<poningru> hmm
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: do you use compiz from the repos? How does that differ from Beryl?
<Burgundavia> they both suck, compiz sucks less
<Burgundavia> compiz has sane developers
<lotusleaf> heh, cool, I'll check it, thx
<Burgundavia> note that compiz in edgy is compiz-quinn ie beryl
<lotusleaf> really? I didn't think beryl was in the official repos
<lotusleaf> I don't see such a package
<Burgundavia> not yet
<Burgundavia> packagers are dealing with the braindead dumb things it does
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: so compiz as of now in the repos should be ok to toy with?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> if you like crashes, annoying bugs and ripping out your hair
<lotusleaf> k thx, I look forward to filing bug reports =)
<lotusleaf> wow it crashes that often?
<poningru> hmm weird
<poningru> under deb it doesnt crash at all
<Burgundavia> at least once a night
<poningru> at all == less than once a week
<Burgundavia> some of those issues are buggy drivers
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: does it bring down everything with a hard lock?
<Burgundavia> nah
<Burgundavia> just disappears
<poningru> my friend is running it on his tiny lappy
<lotusleaf> nice
<Burgundavia> usually when I remember to switch back to metacity
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: so I just install compiz in repo and relogin to KDE and that's it it's all setup? no voodoo like with the beryl setup guide?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Do you see the option anywhere on your machine?
<lotusleaf> I'll check the wiki re: compiz I suppose 
<Burgundavia> install it and then type compiz --replace
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: k thx =)
<Burgundavia> but you need to write some UWN
<lotusleaf> :-)
<lotusleaf> yes, yes I do..
<lotusleaf> but what part of it, I don't know... ?
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> beginning of the in the press section
<Burgundavia> there are three articles
<lotusleaf> linky?
<Burgundavia> links, rather
<Burgundavia> ah, in gobby
<lotusleaf> k
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: when you note it is in gobby, please nuke the entire page and place a link to the /Editing page
<poningru> tonyyarusso: nope my friend uses it
<tonyyarusso> poningru: ah
<poningru> I remember him doing something like that 
<poningru> I think
<lotusleaf> hmm.. I haven't used gobby yet :P
<tonyyarusso> poningru: any chance they're online?
<poningru> tonyyarusso: #gatorlug gavinbaker
<poningru> might be in #freeculture
<poningru> looks like he isnt online
<tonyyarusso> ah well
<lotusleaf> so I'll bury my head in the virtual sand in silence so others can work on UWN :)
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Dapper or Edgy?
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: ?
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Dapper needs a special Gobby build; Edgy's is just plug in and go
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: oh, edgy, but I'm too tired to gaze on a new program atm, compiz included =)
<poningru> see I have been thinking about running the older and newer sobby on the server
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: ah
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: I'll check out gobby tomorrow so I can start contributing to uwn for real
<poningru> but I cant find an ebuild for the older sobby
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: but thx for the details =)
<poningru> I should just write one
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Apparently there's versions of planet in Ruby and Python, but Edgy only has the Ruby one?
<poningru> hmm havent looked at that one
<poningru> I have only dealt with the python one
<poningru> what do we have to do in gobby?
<poningru> is there a list?
<poningru> like last time?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Have you used the python on on Ubuntu?
<poningru> a little
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Was it in the repos?
<poningru> oh no I havent used the python one
<tonyyarusso> oh
<poningru> I thought you were asking have I used the /bin/python in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> doh
<tonyyarusso> s/on on/one on/
<poningru> :)
<poningru> nope
<poningru> Burgundavia, elkbuntu 
<poningru> is there a list?
<Burgundavia> of?
<poningru> nm I see it
<poningru> like last time
<Burgundavia> todo list?
<Burgundavia> I just created one
<poningru> ok
<poningru> you did?
<Burgundavia> very top of article
<poningru> I see it
<poningru> thnx
<poningru> can you check over my first in the press?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: there's no compiz-kde package :) so much for that
<poningru> Burgundavia: I think the in the press stuff is done
<Burgundavia> cool, thaniks
<Burgundavia> about to head to be
<Burgundavia> bed, rather
<poningru> nn
<elkbuntu> g'nite Burgundavia
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: don't let the demons bite ;)
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I'm attempting planet to see how it compares - any idea how to make times my local timezone?
<poningru> no clue sorry
<poningru> I was handed down the install
<poningru> ask paulproteus in #freeculture he would know
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Thanks
<MenZa> jenda
<MenZa> Guess what I'm doing ;)
<jenda> poningru: ping
<poningru> jenda: pong
<jenda> poningru: see email
<jenda> you should be getting notification now.
<poningru> from jane?
<jenda> yes, and from me
<jenda> the last one you didn't get - it was from Jane and said 'done'.
<poningru> from you?
<poningru> ah ok
<jenda> Yep, i had your addy there changed to the one you use.
* poningru shakes fist at his unis grey list implementation
<poningru> wtf I have a @ubuntu account?
<poningru> since when?
<jenda> I thought you did...
<jenda> Weren't you approved as an Ubuntu member?
<jenda> aha... not yet :)
<jenda> poningru: must have been my mistake, sorry.
<poningru> hehe is cool
<jenda> you can start by clearing the queue that's built up :-)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> It's getting really bad - at least 10/day, even though spamassassin should've tightened the gates...
<poningru> k
<jenda> wow, I didn't expect you to really do it ;)
<jenda> thanks, poningru 
<jenda> The way I usually do it is that I look through the day's batch, and don't react if it's spam, until about 10 pile up, or a non-spam message comes in.
<poningru> hehe
* jenda has to go do da chores
<MenZa> jenda: I have some good news, and some bad news
* MitchM plays his violin
<jenda> uh oh
<jenda> That was the bad news... now what's the good news, MenZa? :)
<MenZa> xD
<MenZa> The goods news
<MenZa> I've done the 1,000 envelope stickers
<MenZa> The bad news... is that the coloured ones can't be done until we've had our printer cleaned
<MenZa> Which might be as early as tomorrow
<jenda> The colored ones would be the big logos, and the long white ones, right?
<MenZa> correct
<MenZa> the colours aren't mixed properly
<jenda> I see.
<jenda> Do you think I could ask for a few extra Kubuntu and Xubuntu stickers?
<jenda> I'll send you a Czech Ubuntu t-shirt with the other shirt I'll be sending ;)
<MenZa> jenda: :D
<jenda> I'd be happy with about 50 of each
<MenZa> jenda: sure, I can
<jenda> satisfied with less ;)
<MenZa> I'll do around 100 then, depends how many I can squeeze in
<jenda> neat-o :)
<Burgwork> hey looksaus
<looksaus> hi Burgwork 
<Burgwork> which locoteam are you?
<looksaus> Belgium
<Burgwork> are you looking at press releases or articles?
<looksaus> even more general, we are a small country
<Burgwork> right
<looksaus> so it's not so difficult for us to grab national press attention
<Burgwork> the best way to get press is to do something
<looksaus> we already have quite a bit of pr writing experience and hel
<looksaus> p
<looksaus> succeeded amongst others in getting coverage for Dapper Launch in the second most read newspaper in the country
<Burgwork> cool, you are ahead of most
<Burgwork> how did that contact happen?
<Burgwork> given you are so small, you can probably just meet the reporters in person
<Burgwork> maybe hold an open day for press, etc?
<looksaus> yes, certainly
<looksaus> only we are geeks of course
<Burgwork> find a sales-geek, like myself
<looksaus> so we need some training for the spoken word to bring it to the public
<Burgwork> "training on the spoken word"?
<looksaus> we were thinking more of educating our existing volunteer base
<Burgwork> a "how to market Ubuntu" session?
<Burgwork> we should probably have something on irc, for all locoteams
<Burgwork> I would be willing to teach, if you want to set it up
<looksaus> there are a lot of jobs to be done that are in their essence non-technical
<looksaus> and that require different skills
<Burgwork> indeed it does
<looksaus> that is, if you want to tackle the marketing side more then before
<looksaus> based upon our experiences at trade fairs
<Burgwork> indeed
<looksaus> (I organised about 7 or 8, the fr_be guys did about 3 to this day)
<jenda> Guys, I'm gathering ideas for individual marketing campaigns or 'feats' for the DIY Website. If you come up with anything that you're willing to put down in text, please do. :)
<Burgwork> right
<looksaus> I see there is a _big_ need for live interaction
<looksaus> err, training on live interaction
<looksaus> and foundations underneath that
<Burgwork> looksaus: if you want to lay out a date, I can help organize the training on that
<looksaus> Burgwork, it might be a nice starting point
<looksaus> but we probably need someone live on location
<Burgwork> I do sales and have done many tradeshows in my work
<looksaus> and only after we have (together with you maybe)
<Burgwork> I live in Canada, so that is a little difficult
<looksaus> defined a basic direction on where we want to go, how we are going to stimulate Ubuntu adoption through better marketing
<looksaus> Burgwork, I know...
<Burgwork> I was thinking an IRC learning session on who to train other volunteers to be good booth people
<looksaus> might be interesting
<looksaus> basicly what we did (I documented this in the Computer Fair howto wiki page)
<looksaus> was role play before the fair started
<Burgwork> when is a good date? lets set one up right now
<looksaus> and observing each other during the fair
<looksaus> Burgwork, I think we are not ready for it yet
<Burgwork> for an irc training session? why not?
<looksaus> much as I appreciate your offer
<Burgwork> I was thinking for all the locoteams, not just yours
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-08
<looksaus> ah, that would be cool of course
<Burgwork> want to set it up?
<looksaus> sorry, in the middle of 3 discussions right now
<looksaus> another one needs my attention right now, back in 15 min
<Burgwork> ok
* rjian good morning people
<looksaus> good night
<jenda> good night :)
<looksaus> Burgwork, sorry, things are taking longer than expected
<Burgwork> no worries, I am at work
<looksaus> Burgwork, hope you don't mind we speak about this another time
<looksaus> it is 02:11 am here now
<looksaus> I just finished some urgent work that took me much more time than expected
<looksaus> I'll try to get back to you
<looksaus> bye
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ping
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: did you install compiz from the repos in edgy or compile it yourself? I'm about to try it =)
<Burgundavia> repos
<lotusleaf> thx :)
<Burgundavia> I refuse to compile
<lotusleaf> heh
<lotusleaf> I decided not to try beryl
<elkbuntu> howdy Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: calling you in a sec
<elkbuntu> calling me?
<Burgundavia> just to test
<Burgundavia> via skype
<elkbuntu> let me boot into the partition that has skype installed
<ulinskie> anybody into ekiga here?
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> ulinskie: when it works
<ulinskie> Burgundavia: u mean it does not work in ur machine?
<Burgundavia> pretty much
<ulinskie> ohh.. my friend and I have tested it 2 weeks ago.. it worked but I think it has some issues with its audio
<elkbuntu> it's on and off
<ulinskie> although I was able to use my generic web cam
<ulinskie> which is not supported by ym
<juliux> hi all
<poningru> ello
<jenda> hello juliux 
<atoponce> hello
<atoponce> (a little late)
<atoponce>  
<lotusleaf> hi =)
<Burgwork> hey ompaul, long time, no see
<ompaul> Burgwork, your lucky to see me today - a bad IT day :)
<poningru> Burgwork: no dude its omgpaul
<ompaul> servers doing "hey is that swap, I'm hungry" until there was nothing left
<poningru> hooray for hotpluggable hdds
<ompaul> it was not happy
<poningru> hooray for hotpluggable ram?
<ompaul> ehhh
<ompaul> hooray for the off button - no reaction to keyboard ping ctrl alt various break key combos
<poningru> rofl
<ompaul> telnet not working - ssh - not working - in general it was having a snooze
<poningru> omgpaul: thank god for being onsite
<ompaul> poningru, ehhhhhhhh there is that
<ompaul> just after I get it back  what happens 
<poningru> more swap need plskthx bai?
<ompaul> poningru, right now
<ompaul> the machine which is a dual proc dual core xeon with 4 gigs of ram is sitting there 100% of everything free
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> ooh the new xeons
<ompaul> top - 21:17:36 up  6:58,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00 asks: 155 total,   1 running, 154 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<poningru> faster than a cray microproccessor, more transistors than a countries electricity infrastructure, hotter than the surface of the sun
<ompaul> I have had better days
<ompaul> that is my mobile phone
<poningru> its the new xeon
<poningru> waah?
<poningru> your mobile phone runs linux?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> that is the server in question
* ompaul is watching from afar
<poningru> ah gotcha
<ompaul> just want to see if anything touches the swap 
<poningru> wait you can watch your servers from your phone?
<ompaul> (we all know as soon as I do ^D it will start)
<ompaul> no I am sitting at home one of my small peeeeeeceeeeeesssss
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> I still dont understand your mobile phone comment but ok
<ompaul> ahh - hotter than the surface than the sun - people on it all the time - the computers are not working .... yeap I know
<poningru> ah gotcha
<ompaul> you have to love the xeon
<ompaul> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl cid cx16 xtpr
<poningru> damn
<ompaul> (note it is not the new one)
<ompaul> what makes me laugh most is : address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<ompaul> a virtual bit ... on the virtual network etc
<poningru> ...
<poningru> so I have an old dual PII 350MHz poweredge 2300 with 512MB of ram
<poningru> guess how long its taking it to compile the glibc?
<ompaul> you could use it to heat a country when it is doing that
<poningru> it has been churning for last 4 days
<poningru> actually funny thing is its not that hot
<ompaul> so there are times when you should give up
<ompaul> ehh what does top look like 
<poningru> make is like going 100 almost all the time
<ompaul> so ehh what is the load on the machine?
<ompaul> and when you typed make did you do make -j4 or -j6 or some such?
<poningru> j3
<poningru> but thats in the /etc/make.conf
<poningru> I do emerge remember ;)
<poningru> its usually number of procs+1 as I have been told
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> it is this
<ompaul> run it and test is until it is working slower than the last time
<ompaul> I found that -j6 on a freebsd box that was a PII was useful
<ompaul> that was for the kernel 
<poningru> oh hmm
<ompaul> and I did not have that  much ram 
<poningru> well the funny thing is the kernel was compiled in like 6-8 hours
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-09
* atoponce looks for more stuff to fill the diy wiki with
<jenda> atoponce: thanks :)
<jenda> atoponce: also, have a look at diy.devubuntu.com
<jenda> feel free to provide feedback on the mailing list.
<somerville32> jenda: ping
<jenda> pong
<somerville32> jenda: Guess what I got in the mail Wednesday night :)
<jenda> Dunno... a pony?
<somerville32> Awww... how did you guess?
<jenda> Well, I knew I wouldn't send you one :)
<somerville32> Did you put stickers with it?
<jenda> dunno...
<jenda> Are they in there or not?
<jenda> And should they have been? :)
<somerville32> You said you put a few frees ones in
<somerville32> But the package was actually open when I got it
<somerville32> So I thought they may have fell out
<somerville32> Oh wells :)
<somerville32> The posters are awesome.
<jenda> aww :/
<jenda> that's sad.
<jenda> I can send a few extra ones.
<jenda> the shipping costs me only a buck or so, I can survive that :)
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> Well, if you want to
<somerville32> Up to you :] 
<jenda> I'll be sending a few small shipments for todays quiz, so I might pack you up in there too ;)
<jenda> Please tell me - how was your package sealed?
<jenda> I used several techniques during the whole process ;)
<somerville32> Well, it was like a tube of paper
<somerville32> With tape all around it
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> was there a staple at each end?
<somerville32> I don't think so
<jenda> ok
<jenda> and the tape - was it a single piece lengthwise, a single piece spirally, or just a big mess? :)
<somerville32> Spirally
<jenda> somerville32: you were the only one with that packaging ;)
<jenda> how was it opened?
<somerville32> One of the ends was ripped off partially
<somerville32> If you had placed the stickers on that end, they would have fallen out for sure.
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I probabyl put them in the middle..
<jenda> you know what... they might be wrapped inbetween the posters, i know I did that a few times too.
<somerville32> I'll take a peak again. Pretty sure I didn't see any stickers.
<somerville32> Maybe you didn't send any after all?
<jenda> It's possible.
<somerville32> Thats alright
<somerville32> :] 
<jenda> Usually, when i told someone I'd send them, I'd be packing that immediately, so it would be unlikely that I'd forgot :/
<somerville32> You said that you placed them on top
<somerville32> So, I assumed you did it when you emoted it
<jenda> hmmm
<jenda> No, that's not probable
<jenda> I always put them _inside_ the posters.
<jenda> I'll send a few more ;)
<somerville32> The impression I got was that you hadn't wrapped them yet and you placed it on top
<somerville32> I had JUST ordered them
<somerville32> and then I asked for free stickers since I live in Fredericton
<somerville32> You said no
<somerville32> We talked a bit more about other stuff
<somerville32> And then you said you were going to ship some free stickers
* somerville32 shrugs.
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> If you want to ship some more, I'm not going to complain but it's ok if you don't. <g>
<somerville32> Anyhows, you know how I'm applying for membership?
<somerville32> Do you think you might be able to come out and say a few words as a reference? :] 
<jenda> ah right, you're the fredericton guy ;)
<jenda> I know you're applying ;)
* somerville32 grins.
<somerville32> Yeah, you mentioned it the other day :] 
<jenda> And based on your great work with the UWN, I'll definitely be able to support ya ;)
<somerville32> Thanks! :)
<somerville32> jenda, For UWN24, should I include info that was "obtained" after Dec 4th (the original target date for release)?
<somerville32> For example, the community council meeting should really be in UWN25 but since UWn24 isn't released yet, should we keep that in there?
<somerville32> (ie. in UWN24)
<jenda> yes, sure
* jenda is officially asleep, BTW ;)
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Finished specification of the week
<somerville32> elkbuntu, ping
<elkbuntu> pong
<somerville32> What needs to be done for the Turkish article?
<somerville32> elkbuntu, Also, do you think we can get some stuff done on the feisty changes?
<elkbuntu> no idea atm
<somerville32> UWN24 is rather late so I'm just looking for ways to get it out quick so that we can move to UWN25 :] 
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: You mean just getting the stuff from the mailing list commits listed?
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Well, I think Corey wants us to do like we did last week but we might forgo that since UWN24 is so late.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Lemme take a look at last week
<somerville32> There are three things left on the todo list
<somerville32> Feisty Changes, Mark's letter, and the Turkish article
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Oh, I see.  That is nice.  Well, hrm.  Maybe I'll give it a whack and see how long it takes
<somerville32> If we all help, we can get it done pretty quick
<somerville32> As for Mark's E-mail, maybe defer it to next week or write a draft w/o Corey?
<tonyyarusso> Maybe we can do it tomorrow night.
<tonyyarusso> Corey will be on for a Canada LoCo mtg anyway
<tonyyarusso> So before or after that both he and I should be around
<elkbuntu> a. we cant defer it and b. we need to wait for corey to send it anyway
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> elkbuntu: Btw, do you think you would be able to come out for the cc and say a few words as a reference? I'm applying for membership. :)
<elkbuntu> somerville32, um.. refresh me on the time/date part please
<somerville32> 2006-12-12 16:00 UTC.
<elkbuntu> (btw, rumor has it there might not be memberships considered at this particular meeting)
<tonyyarusso> (That's Tuesday)
<tonyyarusso> (I heard that as well - Seveas wasn't sure yet)
<tonyyarusso> Which bums me out, but oh well
<somerville32> Oh noes! I hope they do. I've already got everyone lined up to come out as my "posse"
<somerville32> A lot of people said the cc is hard for them to make and they'd make a special effort to come out :(
<elkbuntu> somerville32, they have a number of other issues to discuss. there hasnt been a meeting since october
<elkbuntu> you wont be seeing me at 3am either
<somerville32> Maybe I could get people to e-mail the cc?
<elkbuntu> you could
<somerville32> I should have suspected this
<tonyyarusso> My big question is if they aren't doing memberships, when the next time for those will be.
<Madpilot> next meeting, presumably
<Madpilot> although with Xmas & the New Year looming, keeping the old 2 week timetable might be tough
* tonyyarusso sighs
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Are you applying too?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Yeah
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: piong
<tonyyarusso> You're alive!
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Burgundavia> been watching BG
<tonyyarusso> BG/
<tonyyarusso> ?
<Burgundavia> battlestar galactica
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Were you hoping to make UWN Feisty changes like last week's, or is a list okay?
<Burgundavia> I will see how much time i have tomorrow
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<lotusleaf> "I'm your turbo lover, tell me there's no other"
<MenZa> jenda: coffee maker arrived, I'll see if the printer's been cleaned on Monday
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Merry Christmas :)
<MenZa> And you :)
<jenda> danbuch929, danbuchWork : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-10
<pschulz01> Ping?
<MenZa> PONG!
* MenZa pongs pschulz01
* jenda pongs MenZa
<MenZa> hai jenda
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> 
* jenda is ever vigilant ;)
<pschulz01> MenZa: I have redone the original Ubuntu leaklet in Inkscape.. details http://community.mawsonlakes.org/ubuntu/
<MenZa> :O
<pschulz01> I'll send an email to the mailing list, but I though I'd let you guys know forst..
<pschulz01> first.
<pschulz01> It would be good If it can make it to the diy website.
<MenZa> I like the first one
* pschulz01 just pongs.. it's going to be another hot day in Australia.
<pschulz01> MenZa: They are for printing back to back.
<MenZa> So I figured
<pschulz01> :-)
<pschulz01> .. but that can be tricky.. I managed to print the inside upside down.. the first time.
<pschulz01> (Does that make any sense?)
* somerville32 pings Jenda.
<jenda> pong?
<jenda> hmm
* jenda looks
<jenda> pschulz01: you don't happen to have preview pngs?
<pschulz01> jenda: How big?
<MenZa> jenda: http://www.flickr.com/photos/menza/318127440/
<jenda> big enough for the text to be comfortable readable?
<jenda> MenZa: you owe me a coffee.
<pschulz01> Is that a 'preview' though?
<MenZa> jenda: :D
<jenda> pschulz01: I can have a look at it when you link me, so yes, it's a preview.
<jenda> It's not a thumbnail.
<jenda> with the above, I have to follow the link, follow two more, and then download, open in an external app :)
<MenZa> jenda: liek d00d
<MenZa> Firefox can display SVGs
<MenZa> Why bother?
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> It can? Not really.
<MenZa> Provided you have the right fonts and stuff
<pschulz01> How's that... png's in directory.
* jenda has bad experience with svg's in firefox.
<jenda> pschulz01++ :)
<jenda> thanks :)
<jenda> I like that.
<pschulz01> Be back later...
<jenda> pschulz01: I think I might be printing a few hundred of those.
<MenZa> jenda, pschulz01, will you guys do me a small favour?
<jenda> No.
<MenZa> :o
<MenZa> http://2006.weblogawards.org/2006/12/best_centrist_blog.php <- vote for Homeland Stupidity ;)
<jenda> Just the term has me rofling.
<jenda> MenZa: got a link to it?
<MenZa> http://ioerror.us
<jenda> MenZa: in one sentence, why is it the best blog? :)
<MenZa> It's not.
<jenda> ah.
<MenZa> But I get space food if I get enough votes.
<MenZa> xD
<jenda> Ah, that answers the question ok :)
<MenZa> XD
* jenda has ben sitting around all day waiting for support requests from freenode users... and nothing.
<jenda> sigh
<MenZa> lol
* rjian good morning people
<jenda> hello
<jenda> Anyone interested in a few Czech Ubuntu t-shirts?
<jenda> No one wants to buy them here :)
<MenZa> #ubuntu-cz :D?
<jenda> seriously, no one does :)
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Are we going to get UWN24 released tonight?
<Burgundavia> yep
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Also, as you may know, I'm applying for membership. Would you be able to come out and say a few words as a reference at the upcoming cc?
<Burgundavia> yep
<somerville32> Awesome. Thanks :] 
<tonyyarusso> (Do we know anything about Seveas' question of whether they would do memberships?  I see no replies to it on the wiki page.)
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Burgundavia> I have several people from -marketing/-ca up for membership, including you two
<tonyyarusso> Give me a sec and I'll link y'all to the sheet I put together.
<Burgundavia> kylevan: there currently isn't much "official'
<Burgundavia> Canonical is working on case studies and handouts, but we need to work on some as well
<kylevan> gotcha, just the stuff from the DIYMarketing wiki so far?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> that is going to become a website soonish
<Burgundavia> dennister: you were talking about a quarter page thingy?
<dennister> yes, postcard-eight, too
<dennister> weight, i mean
<Burgundavia> those are roughly the same size, no?
<dennister> yes, although some are 6X9's
<Burgundavia> true
<tonyyarusso> http://yarusso.no-ip.org/files/ubuntu-letter.odt
<dennister> better than a whole poster or page that ppl on street won't want to accept
<tonyyarusso> That's my most recent draft.
<tonyyarusso> Print both pages front-and-back on the same sheet for folding and including with CDs you hand out or leave places.
<Burgundavia> best thing is to start mocking up something in OO.o, inkscape or scribus
<dennister> am downloading
<Burgundavia> and then start asking for feedback
<tonyyarusso> Print just Page 2 for placement next to the CD Stand (DIY wiki or mirrored on the same subdirectory on my server).
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, we're about to cook your server :)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Sounds like fun!
<Madpilot> 3.1Mb for one odt? Wow.
<tonyyarusso> It's a 1.70 GHz / 512 MB RAM on a cable connection, so I'm probably okayish.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Page 1 is a massive image.
<tonyyarusso> Got that from jenda a while back.
<dennister> but back to the point: people on street are more willing to accept a postcard from ur hand cause they feel you're not lecturing them as much
<Madpilot> HanZo's poster or mine?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I have no idea who it originated with.
<tonyyarusso> Take a look and see for yourself.
<tonyyarusso> The text on page 2 is mine though.
<Madpilot> ah, that one. Jenda did that, I remember proofreading it for him
<tonyyarusso> (With much appreciated feedback in the process of developing it)
<Burgundavia> right, lots of text is a bad thing
<dennister> nice tonyyarusso
<Burgundavia> people's eyes glaze over
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: I believe that was your feedback the first time
<tonyyarusso> That's why this notecard this is great
<Burgundavia> probably
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, to start with, loose 2/3rds of the text :)
<tonyyarusso> However, it does serve some purpose.
<Burgundavia> text is good, but in order to get them hooked, you need a simple idea
<dennister> people are always trying to push newspapers at me on street...i walk by
<tonyyarusso> Often the people that have ended up needing that page are already intrigued by the CD stand, and are the types willing to spend a few minutes reading.
<Burgundavia> something colourful, with few words, is going to catch peoples eye
<dennister> cause i know that's the first step, their next step is to ask for $
<tonyyarusso> It's not a "hook", it's an explanation.
<tonyyarusso> When I distrib. CDs, I fold it with the colorful side out, that way if they don't read page 2 it's fine.
<tonyyarusso> The ones that want more than catchy taglines though, can get it still.
<Burgundavia> there is another issue, in that the first page is a graphic
<dennister> ok, this is good for cd stands, i want a postcard thingy to distribute on street prior to an installfest
<dennister> something ppl will put on their fridge
<Burgundavia> the front page of a postcard should be solid coloured, with a few words
<Burgundavia> something to grab their eye
<dennister> exactly
<Burgundavia> back page has 4 or 5 bullet points decribed why Ubuntu rocks
<Burgundavia> and our website
<dennister> or about the event itself, time, location, etc.
* Madpilot fires up Inkscape, then goes to get another beer
* tonyyarusso grabs some juice
<Burgundavia> or that
<Burgundavia> no beer. Hmm, store is still open
* somerville32 makes some hot coco
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: you need to move to a more sensible place in the city
<dennister> Madpilot: check out maple leaf ubuntu flower on ubuntutoronto.org
<dennister> needs to make antoher pot of coffee
<Burgundavia> dennister: the ubuntu-ca logo? it is Madpilot's design
<Madpilot> dennister, you mean the graphic in the top-left corner? I created that :)
<dennister> oh, lordy...wonderful!
<dennister> perfect...i didn't know
<dennister> i'd been staring at it enuf when i was writing content for our site
<dennister> no wonder it reminded me of canadian maple leaf , lol
<Madpilot> glad you like it
<dennister> good work :)
<Burgundavia> http://www.advogato.org/person/Burgundavia/diary.html?start=82
<dennister> no wonder i got agreement on talking tech less, and human issues more
<dennister> i have a lot of technophobes around me
<Burgundavia> I sell to them everyday
<dennister> yes, ur a computer salesperson
<Burgundavia> to public libraries
<dennister> i've done that...was also an IT headhunter/recruiter
<Burgundavia> who don't really understand tech
<tonyyarusso> Libraries are awful that way.
<tonyyarusso> The admins of the one in Thunder Bay hadn't installed USB drivers for Win 98 yet.
<dennister> yes, they are...but so is my son and some of the volunteers i work with
<dennister> but i got their sigs on the digital-copyright petition
<tonyyarusso> cool
<dennister> :)
<Madpilot> Librarians generally grok copyright issues fairly well
<dennister> my mp is jack layton, so I'll try to get him during xmas break
<dennister> yes, they do understand the perils of copyright revision...but our corporate counsel didn't
<tonyyarusso> dennister: I wish my MP was that cool.
<dennister> and we're publishers...:(
<dennister> he just thought it would never happen
<somerville32> Jack Layton is so cool :)
<dennister> yes, he is
<dennister> i hate where i live, but don't want to move out of his riding
<dennister> anyway, back to topic
<dennister> if i can get some volunteers to man the table at the cute conference, can we get cd's and other marketing material ready in time?
<Madpilot> dennister, what were those dates again?
<dennister> Jan 11-13
<dennister> our ubuntu-toronto meeting is this wed, dec. 13th
<dennister> what can i do to konversation to get rid of lag, and stay connected?
<Burgundavia> try another client?
<Burgundavia> it is likely your connection
<dennister> k, will try other apps, cause this is driving me nuts
<Burgundavia> irssi is installed by default, but is cli only
<dennister> you've got the dates, r we done here? shall we move to ubuntu-ca?
<Burgundavia> sure
<dennister> i'll be there as soon as i've got another client configured
<dennister> cya in a bit then
<atoponce> woot! just joined the mailing list
* atoponce thought he was on it this whole time...  
<Burgundavia> which one?
<atoponce> ubuntu-marketing
<atoponce> right one, no?
<tonyyarusso> Yep
<cellofellow> I found some typos in the SVG Flyer files that were announced in the mailing list. How do I submit the changed files?
<tonyyarusso> cellofellow: Upload them somewhere and make a post about it.  People will take your changes if they like them.
<cellofellow> ok
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Wanna work on UWN24 now?
<Burgundavia> watching BG. Just a sec
* somerville32 pokes Burgundavia 
<somerville32> I'm going to have to go to bed here soon ;] 
<Burgundavia> alright, alright
<Burgundavia> alright, looks good, save the mark stuff until next week
<rjian> whats the topic here?
<Burgundavia> UWN 24
<rjian> Burgundavia: ah ok...
<somerville32> Whats the passwd?
<somerville32> ufl@ftw ?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> got a huge number of initial revisions to sort through
<Burgundavia> should i dump the general stuff up so you guys can pick through it
<Burgundavia> ?
<somerville32> Sure.
<Burgundavia> dumping
<Burgundavia> done
<Burgundavia> dig in
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you up for some hacking?
<Burgundavia> somerville32: did you see last weeks format?
<somerville32> I helped write last week :P
<rjian> Burgundavia: can i write about FOSS thing?
<Burgundavia> rjian: which one?
<Burgundavia> somerville32: I never remember
<rjian> Burgundavia: any FOSS article happening.. 
<Burgundavia> for 25 maybe
<Burgundavia> htere is a nice newsforge article about producing art for xuubntu
* rjian ubuntu events is rare on Philippines but FOSS events is Rocking..
<poningru> hehe
<Burgundavia> poningru: want to be drafted?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, uwn?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> feisty changes
<Burgundavia> I am doing the debian section
<poningru> sure
<poningru> coming
<Burgundavia> excellent
<poningru> ok what are we doing?
<Burgundavia> see the giant dumb in the changes section?
<Burgundavia> same as last week
<Burgundavia> mgalvin: , long time, no see
<poningru> ah ok
<mgalvin> Burgundavia: hey man, yea, hi
<poningru> you know I emailed armstrong she hasnt emailed me back yet at all
<mgalvin> been busy at work trying to get some things done before the end of the year
<Burgundavia> she is busy
<Burgundavia> you coming back to join us?
<mgalvin> i keep trying to, maybe this time i should say anything and maybe I will actually get to ;)
<mgalvin> rather, should not 
<mgalvin> i should be around a bit though hopefully
<Burgundavia> we miss ya
<Burgundavia> I mean, we miss the work you do :)
<Burgundavia> poningru: need help getting started?
<mgalvin> ah, i miss you guys too ;) i do miss hanging around... i should be able to get back to doing some stuff anyway
<poningru> hehe naah finding the changes
<poningru> grr brb
<mgalvin> i will have to hang around a bit and ease back into the hustle and bustle
<Burgundavia> want to do some work tonight?
<poningru> do we wanna do lm-sensors?
<poningru> I mean thats just the hardware detection stuff... not much
<poningru> deleting
<poningru> Burgundavia^^
<poningru> uh everything ok?
* poningru hopes his server just didnt go down
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> just me
<Burgundavia> that is fine
<Burgundavia> trust your gut on what people care about
<Burgundavia> ok, formattting question
<poningru> mhmm
<Burgundavia> see the first four auto syncs from debian
<Burgundavia> is that a more readable format than below it?
<poningru> yeah it is
<elkbuntu> much
<pschulz01> How do I submit some stuff for the DIY website?
<poningru> I like the first four better 
<Burgundavia> pschulz01: not yet up
<poningru> pschulz01: you should probably wait till its done
<elkbuntu> pschulz01, poke jenda or danbuch
<poningru> ;)
<Burgundavia> pschulz01: if you want to get it out there, attach it to DIYUbuntu on the wiki
<pschulz01> OK :-)... 
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i just realised... when those  lines get wrapped, it's oging to make them an awful mess...
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> lets see what it does
<Burgundavia> easy to revert and tweak
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> want me to copy out and mail to you?
<Burgundavia> yep
<elkbuntu> sent
<Burgundavia> hmm, doesn't look too bad, but bouncing back
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ping
<elkbuntu> pong
<Burgundavia> just to make certain, I have finished the radvd section
<elkbuntu> i can see that
<Burgundavia> just making certain you were not heads into a web search
<elkbuntu> no, i was at that point when i asked
<elkbuntu> i started down the bottom, then poningru took over down there, so i went up top, and you werre there,, im in the middle now
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> I am at the bottom now
<elkbuntu> if you can find info for control-center, go for it
<Burgundavia> I know what it is
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ping
<elkbuntu> pong
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: thanks. my entire IRC client is dead
<Burgundavia> ie: there is no activity on any channel
<Burgundavia> which usually means my net has died, but my streaming music is still playing
<poningru> I am sooo sorry guys I just have to go to sleep
<poningru> I just finished up a large ass paper
<poningru> and I am very very tired
<poningru> :(
<poningru> I just finished proofing it
<poningru> nn
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> bloody compiz
<tonyyarusso> You're still at that?
<tonyyarusso> Wow.  Dedication.
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, why are you still torturing yourself w/ the spinny cube?
<Burgundavia> because I can, dammit
<Madpilot> freak
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: I am pretty tired and am about to head to bed
<elkbuntu> drat
<elkbuntu> one second too late
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: or perhaps not
<elkbuntu> drat, and i was just messing with my lincity-ng game
<Burgundavia> wondering if I had left?
<elkbuntu> thought you had. you did say you were going to bed
<Burgundavia> almost
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, is the kurdish thing fixed up to your satisfaction now?
<elkbuntu> hmm... it doesnt seem to ahve changed since i dumped it...
<mgalvin> Burgundavia: are there any other feisty changes you wanted to add to UWN 24?
<elkbuntu> mgalvin, those are not complete yet, some need wording out still
<mgalvin> elkbuntu: yea, i know, i was going to take a crack at them now (if no one else is?)
<elkbuntu> mgalvin, go for it
* mgalvin goes for it
<elkbuntu> if for any of them you cant find anything that resembles a changelog, scrap it
<mgalvin> ok
* jenda scrolls and scrolls
<jenda> pschulz01: Don't worry, your leaflet will be included in the site.
<jenda> I might even have a few... hundred... printed...
<tsmithe> where's the link
<tsmithe> ?
* tsmithe has scrolled and scrolled
<pschulz01> jenda: Ta :-)
<pschulz01> tsmithe: My link?
<tsmithe> yup
<pschulz01> http://community.mawsonlakes.org/ubuntu
<jenda> 
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: Ping?
<elkbuntu> pschulz01, pong
<elkbuntu> cool
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: Have you had any thoughs re. promotional stuff for LCA open day?
<tsmithe> ah so that was your leaflet
* tsmithe likes
<tsmithe> and sorry for my idiotic email
<jenda> 
<pschulz01> tsmithe: Thats ok! as long as you don't mind me just be a little bit amused..
<tsmithe> i don't mind
<pschulz01> .. its the sort of thing I do.
<tsmithe> well
<pschulz01> .. have done.
<tsmithe> i completely understand
<pschulz01> :-)
<elkbuntu> pschulz01, not yet.
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: What else do we need? Should i bring my blow up emperor pengiun? or can we source one locally :-)
<pschulz01> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/gallery/2006/oceania/au/adelaide/mawsonlakes?webnail=bill-with-laptop&action=show
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: Any ideas how big the stand/stall is?
<elkbuntu> pschulz01, no idea if it even has electricity or internet yet. no idea if it's even confirmed.
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: let me know what I can go.. I can prepare material over Christmas..
<pschulz01> s/go/do/
<elkbuntu> pschulz01, bimberi wants to get a heap of the posters printed off. he wants to laminate all of them or something, but i think that's a bit overzealous
<elkbuntu> he's the only other person to reply to my mail so far
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: If we had a budget that would make sense, if it could go into a kit to be used elseware..
<elkbuntu> swag bags will probably be brown paper bags (if we can source decent ones) with cds, stickers, the leaflet, ubuntu-au contact info, and an a4 poster.
* elkbuntu goes back to her lincity-ng game :
<pschulz01> elkbuntu: Screen some Ubuntu logo's on them.. fanltastic!
<elkbuntu> pschulz01, yep :)
<jenda> pschulz01: can you link me to your brochure again, pls?
<MenZa> jenda: http://community.mawsonlakes.org/ubuntu
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> It seems the printer guy got seriously annoyed with me :)
<somerville32> What about Xubuntu?
<somerville32> I don't see Xubuntu on the thinger
<jenda> He doesn't grasp the fact that I'm a volunteer and do it for the love of the project, and therefore won't rejoice about his great offer if it doesn't coincide with my plans... and that I might just decide that I don't know just yet :)
<jenda> somerville32: Xubuntu ain't official.
<somerville32> It is to
<somerville32> *too
<somerville32> Xubuntu is an official sister project just like Edubuntu or Kubuntu
* somerville32 slaps Jenda with a rainbow trout.
<jenda> ok, whatever you say :)
<jenda> Why doesn't shipit ship it, then?
<somerville32> It will be for the next LTS :P
<MenZa> :O
<jenda> ok :)
<tsmithe> jenda: which printer guy? posters?
<jenda> nah, a guy I met on the Lin Weekend - he was interested in doing this stuff commercially.
<tsmithe> aaah
<jenda> He's slovakian, and we obviously had some miscommunication :)
<tsmithe> i've gotta get my bip backlog to be longer
<jenda> bip ftw ;)
<tsmithe> yeah!!
* tsmithe hugs jenda for introducing me to it
<jenda> 
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-03
 * emgent heya
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_68
<K_Dallas> Good evening guys! As I have been asking you in the past few days, I am working on a marketing presentation and chosen to discuss Ubuntu, mainly because IMO it has been the logical next step to Linux which nobody else cared to take.
<K_Dallas> Since Ubuntu is now, not sure for how long, targeting Servers besides the general public PC and laptops, my question is how would you apply the success recipe for Ubuntu-PC to Ubuntu-Server?
<K_Dallas> These two markets are really different and most probably many of apealing features for public might not be apealing to server people at all
<Burgundavia> K_Dallas: server is very much the same development focus: making it easy to use while staying secure
<K_Dallas> Good evening Burgundavia 
<K_Dallas> I agree but the problem is that those who are in the business of setting servers and maintaining it are more sophisticated than general public users
<K_Dallas> they have their own set of standards and tools and preferences and my understanding is that they are more serious about it so ease-of-use might not be that essential for them AND there is alway the question what is easy and what is not
<K_Dallas> but these are all my speculations and I am not an expert in this field so just presenting my questions
<K_Dallas> Burgundavia, do you mind if I quote you in the presentation (and in the report) ?
<Burgundavia> K_Dallas: go nuts
<K_Dallas> lol ;) 
<Burgundavia> and yes, you can assume certain knowlefdge, but the end result is still the same
<Burgundavia> making it easy for an end user, no matter their skill level is the key
<K_Dallas> well, i have to change my conclusion and recommendation then ;)
<Burgundavia> for a desktop that might be assuming that a user can plugin a usb key, for the server it assumes a small amount of commandline knowledge and some domain specific knowledge that is general to the type of server you are setting up, if not to the specific program you are using
<K_Dallas> Since server is not what I do, not even for fun, I never noticed that Ubuntu was active there.  How long have you been targeting servers and how successful it has been with the users?
<Burgundavia> the first server edition was for Hoary, 5.04
<Burgundavia> the server team, as a Canonical entity, did not exist until earlier this year
<Burgundavia> the challenge is that of Ubuntu being pigeon-holed into a "desktop distro", rather than a good distro for both
 * emgent heya
<K_Dallas> Burgundavia, I think I am lost here.  Do you mean you want Ubuntu to be perceived as a desktop distro which is capable of setting servers as easily as it could be used to set up a personal desktop computer? or that I am totally wrong
<Burgundavia> no, I am saying we are perceived as a desktop distro
<Burgundavia> our goal is to be as easy to use on the server as the desktop
<K_Dallas> i see
<K_Dallas> so you are basically using the market segmentation and targeting a whole new segment which is exciting.
<K_Dallas> (BTW, I noticed that you are from Canada.  I live near Montreal :)
<Burgundavia> ah, right near Canonical's main support HQ
<desertc> K_Dallas: You realize that even Windows uses the same code base for servers and desktops, right?
<K_Dallas> desertc, yes, my view is from a marketing stand
<desertc> You seemed surprised that the Ubuntu desktop code could be used for servers.
<K_Dallas> you could sell the _same_ product to different segments with diff price tag and ...
<K_Dallas> desertc, lol not really but my surprise was from the fact that i always saw ubuntu as a desktop and with an edge of being easy for everybody, even grammas
<K_Dallas> targeting servers, is as i wrote earlier, going towards a totally new part of the market
<K_Dallas> and requires different marketing strategy, or seems so
<K_Dallas> Burgundavia, where exactly is the support HQ in montreal, do you have a building there?
<desertc> You've been to ubuntu.com right?
<Burgundavia> I am not with Canonical and I have no idea
<Burgundavia> desertc: and as for "code sharing", windows is a lot less modular than any Unix system
<desertc> Right on their front page there is an explanation of their desktop and server offerings.  On the support link, there is an explanation of their server support.
<K_Dallas> desertc, i know that canonical is london based and ... but I saw an old job opening in montreal and i thought there was a support team in montreal as well. 
<tonyyarusso> K_Dallas: The call center is in Montreal.  MagicFab and mneptok both work there.
<K_Dallas> thank you tonyyarusso 
<K_Dallas> we are expecting a snow storm early tomorrow and that is Montreal ;)
<tonyyarusso> K_Dallas: Yeah, you'll be getting some snow all right
 * tonyyarusso already had that system pass over - about 6 or 7 inches here (~16cm)
<Madpilot> there's snow here in Victoria! It's not supposed to happen here!
<K_Dallas> i know, that is global cooling ;)
<Madpilot> there's a whole inch of the evil white stuff out at the airport (unless the rain has melted it all already) </outraged Victorian>
<K_Dallas> Red Hat Plans to "Own" 50% of Server Market by 2015! That is interesting!
 * emgent hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-04
 * emgent heya
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-05
 * Hobbsee waves.  who owns ubuntustats?
<elkbuntu> beuno ^^
<desertc> The marketing team would benefit from research wiki pages, such like this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/LinuxAndOSSResearchAndAdvocacy
<desertc> This is basic market research !!
<tonyyarusso> grr, stop posting interesting-looking links to distract me!  :P
<desertc> On our mailing list, Eddie posted two other interesting links to wikipedia about writing 'whitepapers' and 'case studies' that I will refrain from posting, since they have had me reading them for most of an hour.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<Burgundavia> desertc: market research is all fine and dandy, but a lot of it assumes you have limited resources of people and abundance of marketing collateral once you indentify your target
<Burgundavia> community driven stuff has the opposite problme
<desertc> Do you see how a library in my town is very similar to a library in your town, and, so, if my library adopted an Ubuntu solution, then wouldn't you like to know the story behind it?  Most likely, the same steps that worked in my library will be at least applicable in your library.  This will be true for our state, city, federal governments, churches, schools, large corporations, and the list goes on...  I hate to see teams working separately
<desertc> , trying to crack the same nuts.
<Burgundavia> the simple reality is that most of our wins are people to people talking
<desertc> I know that is an important point.  Seems like most of the successful LoCo projects were accomplished because someone knew someone in an influential position, who allowed the team to perform a project.
<desertc> (On another topic...) as much as I like the Ubuntu Highway poster, no where does it say that Ubuntu is for computers.
<Burgundavia> yes, it needs to be coupled with some other poster
<desertc> "Ubuntu is a GNU/Linux based operating system optimized for home and office use."
<desertc> With no context, people unfamiliar with computers will think Ubuntu is some process.
<desertc> I thinkI am going to change it to say "Ubuntu is a computer operating system optimized for home and office use."
<desertc> Not sure why I didn't think to edit the poster before, with the license and the tools available.
<desertc> I appreciate the effort, but he had a specific target audience in mind when he chose not to use the word computer and the words "GNU" and "Linux" both twice.
<desertc> Around here, what's GNU is the weather, and Linux are the guys at the Roman bath houses who had their manly-bits removed.
<desertc> All done.  Sending it off to the printers.
<desertc> I really like Kinkos online printing.  Reminds me of printing out to the one campus printer back in college.  ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-06
<elkbuntu> beuno ping?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: long time, no see
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, still trying to find work to pay rent :(
<Burgundavia> yep, that sucks
<beuno> elkbuntu, pong
<elkbuntu> beuno, ubuntustats.com seems to have a problem
<beuno> elkbuntu, yes, it's been down for a while now. My servers couldn't handle the load, and moving all of it to Mitch's will take quite some work. Haven't had the time to do it yet.
<beuno> been getting pinged a lot about it lately
<elkbuntu> right, nobody seemed to know what was up, and it was mentioned in -devel yesterday
<beuno> thanks for the head's up though
<beuno> I did answer a question in Launchpad, but I'll make sure to blog about it so it's a bit more public
<DPic> dessertc, you were the one i talked to about a vendors team, right? 
<desertc> Hello again
<desertc> Yes, I have had CR3 in this channel for the past couple days waiting for you to get back from AFK
<desertc> He's not here any longer, though, and I am just about to step out the door.
<desertc> Even though you idled in this channel through out that time, you didn't have a log of the conversations?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-07
<desertc> Still there?  Well, we'll have to catch up in a bit.
<DPic> dessertc, i have logs i can look through i believe. i'll look now
<DPic> dessertc, i just looked through my logs and i see CR3 a couple times leaving or entering but i guess i wasn't in the room when any actual discussion happened, sorry. 
<desertc> What is a good way to get secondary schools interested in this project?  http://code.google.com/opensource/ghop/2007-8/
<DPic> hmmm...
<DPic> i guess if there's anyone on any ubuntu tams that go to a secondary school just ask them to spread the word however they can
<DPic> teams*
<desertc> I think this would be a good way to continue an open, running dialog with schools, too.
<desertc> I just wonder the best way to present it to them.
<DPic> what do you mean? as in how to actually present it to them or how to get it out to all of them? 
<desertc> Well, I have already emailed all the secondary computer teachers in my area, and some have written me back again.  I can send them this link by email, but I wonder about the verbiage I will use to ask them to encourage students to pursue the projects.
<DPic> well you could write a draft and have some me and maybe a couple others read it over 
<mindspin> http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Meetings/Meeting_12-07
<mindspin> oops
<juliux> tsts;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-08
<K_Dallas> Good morning guys! Just to let you know that our marketing presentation was, I ould firmly say, a success and we might have 2-3 converters as well ;) And the strange part is that two of them use Mac ;)
<MenZa> Nice :)
<K_Dallas> The concept of giving such a great product for free was not digestable by MBA students ;)
<K_Dallas> One of my teammate says he cannot get the word Ubuntu out of his head :):)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-09
<desertc> I had no idea there were all these great DVD authoring tools in the Universe repository.
 * desertc happily burns copies of Ubuntu introductory movies.
<desertc> DVD authoring is a "killer app" for Ubuntu.  Along with the office suite, the multimedia support, the hardware support, the live cd, support, flexability, freedom, and a truck load of other things.
<desertc> (of course that doesn't stop most people from saying to me, "yes, but what good is it if I can't run all my windows applications?"
<desertc> makes one want to stop talking with people.)
 * desertc hugs his stack of promotional posters.
<desertc> I am talking about burning a screencast , by the way.
<desertc> Just in case anyone is interested in such keywords.
<desertc> ;-)
<popey> heh
<desertc> popey: check out www.johnbradbury.com
<popey> erm
<popey> i sent that url to the marketing list :)
<desertc> I think he does a good job presenting an "extreme novice" introduction that I was discussing with you two weeks ago.  (I'm still working on that idea, btw)
<desertc> Oh, that was a good url
<desertc> Obviously I got more out of the url than I did from reading the email closely.
<desertc> ;-)
<desertc> I am working on contacting him to secure permission to distribute his videos
<popey> shame we find it so hard to get people to contribute to the screencast team
<desertc> I think getting people familiar with the tools would be of help there.  Is there a screencast on making screencasts?
<desertc> Might get that john bradbury involved...
<popey> there isnt yet, no
<popey> but i am unconvinced that would help
<popey> there is a written how to
<desertc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<popey> thats it
<desertc> I would say the team has LOTS of contributions.  There are four pages of screencasts.
<popey> most of which I made
<desertc> Well, you have made more than half of them, but I think the other contributions show there is effort being made.
<desertc> That link to the howto would be a good resource to have as an introduction to the screencast archive webpage.
<desertc> "Here are some screencasts.  You can make your own and contribute to the project by following these directions..."
<popey> good idea
<desertc> I think you made a great project, and it's one that you can step back from now and watch it grow.  You've laid down all the groundwork.
<popey> thats very good of you to say, not sure how true it is
<desertc>  Okay, so I made a DVD on the disk.  How do I get that burned to the physical DVD media
<desertc> I have a directory /tmp/dvdoutput which has AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS directories inside
<desertc> Do I just burn those two directories to disk/
<desertc> ?
<popey> no idea 
<popey> i would use the program devede
<desertc> I am going to try just burning the directories and seeing what happens
 * desertc performs a drumroll...
<desertc> Worked!
<desertc> Ha.. the video was compressed by 50% and the audio and video is all sped up by 2x
<desertc> This is the speed-learning edition, I guess.
<desertc> I always liked making "mix tapes" for people when I was younger.  I think making DVDs for people with Ubuntu videos will be equally satisfying for me.
<desertc> And that sort of activity, in my opinion, is the first step to creating new content.  So, hopefully, the screencast repository will help people move in that direction.
<desertc> I watched Larry Lessig give a talk this year (maybe his last one for a long while from what I heard), about the need for there to be an alternative to copy restricted entertainment.  That's why I think it is important for Ubuntu users to know there are resources available to distribute, how to distribute them, and how to create their own derivative and new works of sharable content.
<desertc> What program would you recommend to burn OGG (OGM) format videos onto a DVD in video format?
<desertc> I tried QDVDAuthor, yet it had trouble converting it (made the size required 30000%
<desertc> Oh, I see, need to convert them to mpeg
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_69
<desertc> Popey, I tell you what I will do for you.  In our January LUG meeting, we are having someone give a presentation on creating video in Linux.  I will make a special point to let everyone know about the screencast project and that you are looking for additional submissions.  It's a while off, but it's something I can do to help.
<popey> desertc: thanks
* vorian changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #68 is out! UWN #69 in progress, release TBA
<desertc> popey: What I really like about your screencasts is the English accent.  ;)  People in my country always equate that accent with knowledgeable speakers from our exposure to brainy television shows like Masterpiece Theater and Faulty Towers.  ;)
<popey> heh
<popey> where are you from then?
<desertc> Imagine if shows like The Young Ones wee more popular...  ;)
<desertc> *were
<desertc> I'm in the USA
<popey> i loved the Young Ones
<popey> wherabouts?
<desertc> I am living in Nashville at the moment.
<desertc> Hey, do you know if the "buffer underflow" errors I am getting ffmpeg are problematic?
<popey> Yeeeeee haw!
<popey> pass
<popey> sorry
<desertc> There is a lot of music here, not just country any more... although it is known for it.  Lots of live music at all the bars, which is great.
<desertc> ... not that I make it out to bars, though I should check them out.  It's nice to have resources like that in town though.
<popey> :)
<desertc> ... Just made a DVD video of eight screencasts.  Burning to disk now...   :)
 * desertc crosses his fingers for success.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-05
<elkbuntu> what the hell?! who decided to advertise that channel????? That channel is full of nothing but inappropriateness and misbehaviour!
<Flannel> Which channel?
<elkbuntu> see the UWN
<elkbuntu> i have seen some really really really really really foul snippets come out of that channel
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Which issue?
<elkbuntu> Flannel, 114
<Flannel> Oh dear
<elkbuntu> yes.
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Anyway, UWN stuff doesn't happen in this channel (I've never seen any that I recognized anyway)
<elkbuntu> i'm nauseas now, seriously nauseas.
<shahriar86> hello all
<shahriar86> Finally back after a long break
<shahriar86> AliTabuger7:  still with the project?
<AliTabuger7> Hello Shahriar86. Yes I am, and working hard.
<AliTabuger7> Welcome back. I have just sent you a short email explaining the progress.
<shahriar086> thanks
<shahriar086> have been over two months.. :( missed all the fun huh?
<shahriar086> whats the update?
<AliTabuger7> good progress has been made. spreadubuntu is now hosted on my server at http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org
<shahriar086> yes saw that...
<shahriar086> sorry having a bit network difficulty
<shahriar086> might get cut anytme
<shahriar086> how many strings are there AliTabuger7?
<shahriar086> I did not check.. not a good translator but can try translating basic
<AliTabuger7> 4000, but about 100 important ones
<shahriar086> ok thanks.. will do...
<shahriar086> I am interested.. what to do?
<shahriar086> it will be Bengali Language
<AliTabuger7> typically, i can find a translation for drupal's core strings. Unfortunately, bengali does not have a good translation I can find
<shahriar086> Bengali is a bit complex language
<AliTabuger7> that is why you will notice that the majority of the translations are approximately 66% complete, but not bengali
<shahriar086> We have different vowels and consonents type...
<shahriar086> Humm ok. so where to look for? drupal Bengali Localization?
<shahriar086> once you said about getting uploaded to launchpad
<AliTabuger7> thats stuff i have to do
<AliTabuger7> i'm just explaining to you why bengali is so different in this view: https://translations.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/trunk/+pots/spread-ubuntu
<shahriar086> checking
<AliTabuger7> if you wish to translate, you may either use launchpad through this interface: https://translations.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/trunk/+pots/spread-ubuntu/bn/+translate or on the actual site
<shahriar086> yes checking that one now
<AliTabuger7> if you wish to use the actual site, I will warn you that the translation interface is not nearly as easy as launchpad's
<shahriar086> nah I am comfortable with Launchpad
<AliTabuger7> in either case, you should have the actual site open in another tab, and look at the important strings
<AliTabuger7> you can then use the search feature
<shahriar086> ok that helps
<shahriar086> so I will be looking for
<shahriar086> ....
<AliTabuger7> when you translate in launchpad, it will take a little while for it to "propogate" because i have to download the .po and upload it to the site
<AliTabuger7> basically any interface component
<AliTabuger7> a really good one is any string that contains the word "materials"
<shahriar086> humm got it
<AliTabuger7> that will give you almost exclusively the left menu and important SU interface components
<shahriar086> then I will be looking for the menus/link names right?
<AliTabuger7> other examples would be "poster" "brochure" "t-shirt" "sticker" "button"
<AliTabuger7> yes
<shahriar086> ok then I will start out
<AliTabuger7> "media" "purpose" "derivative" "release" "submit" "all"
<AliTabuger7> if you get all those that i just mentioned, that should be the most important part
<AliTabuger7> there will still be bits and pieces left
<AliTabuger7> perhaps "translation" "comment" "edit" 
<shahriar086> humm ok got the most part
<shahriar086> and what about descriptions?
<AliTabuger7> descriptions?
<shahriar086> will be added later?
<shahriar086> I mean About Spread Ubuntu- DIY section or like that
<AliTabuger7> that is considered content, and that has to be done through the site through a different, more effective interface
<AliTabuger7> it's really easy, actually
<AliTabuger7> I have tried to explain everything about translating here: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/make-materials/translating
<shahriar086> ok thanks
<shahriar086> I will look into them
<shahriar086> hi
<shahriar086> AliTabuger7:  how to translate drop down menu?
<shahriar086> I mean awareness, release party, Install party, Popular Materials,
<shahriar086> Recent Materials
<shahriar086> ok...
<shahriar086> I have to go now.. have go out early in the morning... please let me know when you are available (GMT Time). I am available at GMT 18:00 to GMT 08:00 (BDT=+6 GMT), Local Time 6pm to 2am
<shahriar086> Let me know when is the right time to catch you
<shahriar086> bye have a nice day...
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-07
<johnc4510-laptop> new UWN is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue120
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-30
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #170 is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue170
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-12-03
<yuhong> I want to discuss the relationship with Best Buy?
<yuhong> I want to discuss the relationship with Best Buy.
<yuhong> I wonder if Canonical would try to fight back against MS's FUD they spread to Best Buy?
<yuhong> If you don't know the story, Canonical was selling a box set of Ubuntu with support at Best Buy.
<yuhong> Anyone there?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-12-06
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue171
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-12-07
<yao_ziyuan> i think the no.1 problem in gnome is probably the desktop icon text color
<yao_ziyuan> it's white and just doesn't work with light wallpapers
<yao_ziyuan> i found a perfect solution
<yao_ziyuan> put a gtkrc-2.0 file in your home dir with this content: http://fpaste.org/jpvP/
<yao_ziyuan> this will set your desktop icon text color to black, and put a 50%-translucent round-cornered box around the text
<yao_ziyuan> the purpose is that whether your wallpaper is dark or light, desktop icon text will always be highly contrasted
<yao_ziyuan> i recommend it be a default configuration for ubuntu
<elky> yao_ziyuan, i think you're looking for #ubuntu-artwork
<pep`> meh... a red hat developer has my nick now :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-12-11
<daanish> hey, ya'll
<yama_> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-12-12
<Kaheil> Hello everyone
<Merk> sorry I'm late
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-12-06
<head_victim> I have used a poster from spreadubuntu (http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/ubuntu-uk-installfests) and modified it for my needs. I was going to upload it back and credit the author but it states it was submitted by Anonymouse and the comments don't appear translatable by google translate. 
<head_victim> Should I just suggest the original author is anonymous or is there something else I can do (I don't really know much about licensing so don't want to get in any hot water)
<elky> Just link to that url
<head_victim> elky: cheers.
<head_victim> On the topic of licensing, the loco logo, is there anything special with that or is it considered public domain as it's a team logo?
<elky> head_victim, the svg metadata seems to say public domain, but ask cafuego for clarification
<elky> (cafuego made it)
